# Sandow/Barrett/Cameron/Hornswoggle/Riley/Santino/Colter/Torito/Brawler Released *Keep it all here friends*



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Take it lightly but apparently Rob Feinstein has stated that there will be some releases from WWE coming tomorrow. Here is the post:










Let the speculation begin.

SEABS EDIT #1 :

http://www.wwe.com/article/king-barrett-santino-marella-other-superstars-released



> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstars King Barrett, Damien Sandow, Santino Marella, Cameron, Hornswoggle, Alex Riley, El Torito and Zeb Colter as of today, Friday, May 6, 2016. WWE wishes them the best in all of their future endeavors.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback see ya later


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I too have a list of names that will get released either tomorrow or by the end of the year. I'm not gonna say the names because I wouldn't want that to ruin my relationship with the talent. I'll post the names after the WWE has released them.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Goodbye Ryback, Cameron, and Adam Rose.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Yeah I'm hoping Ryback is fired.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Probably Ryback. Maybe a couple unused NXT wrestlers too. Doubt it'll be any "addition by subtraction" type releases, so I'm not gonna get too excited.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

He was definitely talking about Ryback in that last sentence.

I think Ryback, Wade Barrett, and Adam Rose are definitely gone. Probably some lower tier NXT development talent as well.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Iron Man said:


> I too have a list of names that will get released either tomorrow or by the end of the year. I'm not gonna say the names because I wouldn't want that to ruin my relationship with the talent. I'll post the names after the WWE has released them.


Brilliant :strong


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Er...is this dude even that legit of a source? Anyways, we know some talents already likely to leave soon (Barrett and Ryback) so most I'd imagine won't be a shocker.

Hopefully Swags isn't one of them. I don't want him to retire and he has expressed wanting to wrestle for another decade, so if he is one of these potential people to be released, let's hope he goes somewhere else and does the great things he should be able to do.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Yeah Ryback, Barrett, and Rose are all gone. I could see other names like Sandow appearing in there, which would be a real shame. 

Regardless, this post doesn't really tell us anything new though. Seems like one of those things written just to get people talking, when there's nothing worthy of note in itself.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Jack Swagger
Angelo Dawkins 
El Torito


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Its Roman Reigns! :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hopefully Baron Corbin that guy sucks


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Er...is this dude even that legit of a source? Anyways, we know some talents already likely to leave soon (Barrett and Ryback) so most I'd imagine won't be a shocker.
> 
> Hopefully Swags isn't one of them. I don't want him to retire and he has expressed wanting to wrestle for another decade, so if he is one of these potential people to be released, let's hope he goes somewhere else and does the great things he should be able to do.



Imagine Jack and Zeb with his Anti-Immigration gimmick in LU if he is though.... Just imagine.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Why would he even say anything?


For some reason, I'm thinking Zack Ryder is one of the names. He's from the northeast indie scene. RF used to film the promotion he was working for (NYWC). And I'd imagine he's someone RF really wants to work with, due to how long Ryder's been in WWE and everything he's been thru. Seems like he would make for a great shoot interview.

Whoever it is, I hope they stay away from Feinstein. Highspots and KC killing him in the shoot interview game because they actually know their shit and don't ask the same generic questions to everybody.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Er...is this dude even that legit of a source?


He founded ROH, so he'd at least know a ton of people in the biz.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yeah Ryback, Barrett, and Rose are all gone. I could see other names like Sandow appearing in there, which would be a real shame.
> 
> Regardless, this post doesn't really tell us anything new though. Seems like one of those things written just to get people talking, when there's nothing worthy of note in itself.


Well I diddnt know Wade Barrett had left. Thats news to me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *Er...is this dude even that legit of a source*? Anyways, we know some talents already likely to leave soon (Barrett and Ryback) so most I'd imagine won't be a shocker.
> 
> Hopefully Swags isn't one of them. I don't want him to retire and he has expressed wanting to wrestle for another decade, so if he is one of these potential people to be released, let's hope he goes somewhere else and does the great things he should be able to do.


He's the former co-owner of ROH. Granted, he's an alleged pedo but point stands.

Swagger could be 50/50. I would assume as long as he walks the line and doesn't rattle his position that he is safe but at the same time, maybe it is time for Swagger to explore elsewhere if he is essentially not going to do anything.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback is going to make a reallllllly interesting podcast guest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Hey look, there were 14 posts in this thread..

"I'll pretend you said 18 lol"

Anyway, WWE needs a purging in the worst way. Not that I look forward to anyone ever getting fired. But maybe tomorrow will be an interesting day. We shall see.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback, Ziggler, Swagger.


----------



## gogetacell1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Er...is this dude even that legit of a source? Anyways, we know some talents already likely to leave soon (Barrett and Ryback) so most I'd imagine won't be a shocker.
> 
> Hopefully Swags isn't one of them. I don't want him to retire and he has expressed wanting to wrestle for another decade, so if he is one of these potential people to be released, let's hope he goes somewhere else and does the great things he should be able to do.


You're asking if the guy in charge of Ring of Honor is a legit source?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback is obvious. But maybe unexpected predictions?

Ziggler, Ryder, Sandow


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I highly expect Konnor, Rose, Ryback, Rosa, Brie and possibly Nikki, Barrett, and Swagger.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



gogetacell1 said:


> You're asking if the guy in charge of Ring of Honor is a legit source?


He's not in charge of Ring of Honor and hasn't been in over 10 years.

Now, he's nothing more than a video distributor who's wrong a lot more than he is right.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Adam Rose.
Ryback.
Wade Barrett. 
Cameron.
Zeb Colter.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Some of the names being tossed around here, it would probably be the best thing for them. At least exposure-wise, anyway. Whoever it is, if there's anybody, I wish them the best.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I think the holdovers from the FCW days are in the most danger. Sandow, Axel, Swagger, D. Young, Fandango, Konnor, etc. Could even see Ryder getting the axe, it'd be cold as fuck but that's pretty much how they've always treated him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback
Barrett
Swagger
Rose
Cameron
El Torito
Alex Riley


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback getting released would suck considering how over he was at one point.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I hate when people do this. It's like being on the playground all over again.

"I know something that you don't know and I can't tell you what it is that I know but I just wanted to let you know that I know."












Reeks of fishing for your 15 minutes.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Someone tell JTG not to answer the phone


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I'm going out on a limb by saying Ziggler will be released


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Probably AJ styles since vince may not be a fan that a guy he didn't create outshone his chosen one even if defeat.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback
Ziggler
Ryder
Young
Cameron
Eva Marie


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Imagine Jack and Zeb with his Anti-Immigration gimmick in LU if he is though.... Just imagine.


Well its going to have to be a long dream considering that even if he had intent of joining Lucha Underground you won't see him on TV at all until late 2018/early 2019 considering they just finished filming Season 3.

Regardless Barrett, Cameron, Ryback, Sandow, El Torito, Sandow, Swagger and possibly both members of The Ascension will be on the chopping block, as all of them aren't intertwined into any storylines and in WWE's perception have no use for them besides jobbing them out.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Cameron, El Torito, Konnor and Tamina are some I think are a big chance to go.

I hope Sandow and Fandango don't go. Sandow for obvious reasons and I've always liked Fandango and I think he needs to ditch the entire character and go back to Johnny Curtis.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Stop with the posts about Ziggler. Are you guys going to tell me that WWE would have him beat someone on PPV (ok the pre-show) that they just called up from NXT and then release him a week later?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Hopefully Mojo. Sadly Adam Rose will be one of them.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryder and Rose I think, Ryback is too obvious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

The mean streets of Stamford about to become the culling fields. Let the future endeavor messages fly.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Im going out on a huge limb 

And saying its 

Randy Orton!


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Will be a damn shame if the most entertaining guy (Ryback) on the roster is released.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

They're gonna fire Ryback tomorrow morning, rehire him in the afternoon and say some paperwork got mixed up, then call him up and fire him again right before he sits down for his 30 steak dinner. Just to fuck with his head.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

please be ziggler.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback
Adam Rose
Hornswoggle
Damian Sandow
Cameron
Few NXT guys


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

If people are getting released soon, I'm sure Adam Rose is going. Konnor and Ryback also seem like sure fire guys to be leaving. Got a feeling Breeze, Ryder, Sandow & Neville might be going too. We also know Barrett's contract is up in June and he's leaving so they might just cut their losses on him and fire him soon.

Don't know about NXT but it'll probably be some Performance Center nobodies and some of the enhancement talent they have down there like Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

For the ladies I hope to see Cameron, Rosa and Tamina get the boot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



AlienND said:


> Someone tell JTG not to answer the phone


Since I had it handy anyway..






:wink2:

On the subject of releases.. Wherever Ryback ends up I hope it's a place I can watch, and I very much hope it's a place who's whole job scheme is knifing your own employees in the back like WWE is so skilled at and liberal in their use of. Sad TNA is pretty soon to not be an option probably.. I know I've said I don't want any further WWE cast offs in LU at all, but I'll make an exception for the Big Guy!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Who is Rob feinstein


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

He couldn't be talking about Ryback having a lot to offer, right? I mean, the guy caused more injuries to wrestlers than sold tickets to fans.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Byron Saxton hopefully :lenny2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

_*For the dudes:
Fandango
Axle
Ryder
Ryback do to his recent interview.
Heath Slater
Daren Young

Ladies:
Cameron*_


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Wouldn't it be funny if it was Cena or Reigns


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Why are people saying Ziggler? Didn't he agree to a multiple year contract with the company last year?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Moto said:


> Why are people saying Ziggler? Didn't he agree to a multiple year contract with the company last year?


I guess that news didn't get out.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it was Cena or Reigns


I wouldent be laughing I would be celebrating. Of course for that to happen. Something like Reigns banged Steph. Something that lvl lol. For that to happen.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Wow an actual firing spree might happen. It's been so long.

Just think some of our younger members might never have seen Vince walk through the WWE'S version of a coma ward, aka catering, turning off life support machines left and right.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I can't wait for later today!


----------



## Joey C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

BYE BYE CENA!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Wow an actual firing spree might happen. It's been so long.
> 
> Just think some of our younger members might never have seen Vince walk through the WWE'S version of a coma ward, aka catering, turning off life support machines left and right.


Vince is Death from Family guy haha.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I'm thinking it will be guys like Hornswoggle, El Torito, Zeb Colter, Heath Slater and a few others but I predict a shocking release and my gut feeling that it's gonna be Stardust.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

:batista3


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



FITZ said:


> Stop with the posts about Ziggler. Are you guys going to tell me that WWE would have him beat someone on PPV (ok the pre-show) that they just called up from NXT and then release him a week later?



:vince5


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Please be Adolf Ziegler.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

THE big GUY is getting cut. :cole


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Look for people that have randomly getting a lot of tv time recently. I think WWE tries to get guys some exposure before releasing them so they can get indy bookings, at least that's how it works in NXT.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I'm thinking it will be guys like Hornswoggle, El Torito, Zeb Colter, Heath Slater and a few others but I predict a shocking release and my gut feeling that it's gonna be Stardust.


Stardust/Cody isn't going anywhere.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Fuck off if it's Sandow. But then again, maybe he goes somewhere he can actually be on TV.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

It's probably going to be people who aren't on TV much at all, and Ryback. I don't see the point in releasing some or all of the Social Outcasts. They're you're go-to jobbers, and Henning/Slater are both good hands at being jobbers. If you let those guys go, who are you going to replace them with? Just turn some other guys into your new low/mid card jobbers?


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



TheLooseCanon said:


> THE big GUY is getting cut. :cole


I see what you did there


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Erick Rowan, remember him?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Feed me moar releases! Feed me moar releases!


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

My money is on:

Ryback
Barrett (End of contract)
Rose
Cameron
Otunga
Hornswoggle
Sandow


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

David Otunga is gonna be the next JTG, mark my words. In 10 year time he'll still be knocking around. Seen a few people say Ziggler's name. No chance, he only signed a deal like last year didn't he? Plus Corbin would have squashed him by now if they didn't have plans for him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I always hate lay offs. Because every year folks have a list of the useless, and they're the ones who don't get released!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Release Fandango and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



BrettSK said:


> Stardust/Cody isn't going anywhere.


Job for life because of the Dusty connection. Same with Dustin now that he has his life together- he'll be a full time trainer/agent pretty soon, I think.

People saying Ryder- I know he lost it straight away, but surely it would be crazy to give a guy the IC title at Mania and fire him a month later?

Going with Ryback, Rose, Sandow, Tamina and Cameron.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I hope Adam Rose doesn't get released, I seriously feel bad for the guy.

I wouldn't be surprised with Swagger, Sandow, Ryback, Barrett, maybe Victor and Konnor,hopefully Cameron and Rosa.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I hope Adam rose isn't gone. 

He needs the money for his kid.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Swagger AND Barrett leaving would be a real downer for me, and yeah, I know Barrett's already negotiated his exit.

They'd have made good Edge/Orton level main eventers if they'd been used properly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I already have a detailed gameplan in the event Ryback and Barrett get axed:










That being said, I won't shed a tear when Vince finally croaks. Disgusting, old piece of shit.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

The only good cut would be if the board was able to force Vince out. Personally I would put Mauro Ranallo on Raw immediately and fire Saxton and Lawler, send Cole to Smackdown. 

Also I'd cull:
The Ascension and Los Matadores


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback
Leo Kruger
Dogg Ziggler
Barrett
Kane


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I hope Dolph Ziggles and Sacked Ryder will be released.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Shishara said:


> Ryback
> Leo Kruger
> Dogg Ziggler
> Barrett
> Kane


Kane?

He's a legend, bro.

He will never be fired.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

It's obviously Ryback. I don't know what he'll do though. TNA would take him, but NJPW?


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I really hope they don't fire Tyson


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Gotta make way for more one dimensional charisma vacuums.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback or Ryder I reckon. That's the biggest names I think might be a possibility.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

So it's Black Friday huh? Well let's see who is culled this year.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck off if it's Sandow. But then again, maybe he goes somewhere he can actually be on TV.


For Sandow's sake, I think being released will be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I wish Darren young would get fired


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Ryback seems a very big possibility. Guys like Swagger too always stand out as being likely unfortunately.

Hopefully it's no-one particularly good.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Look for people that have randomly getting a lot of tv time recently. I think WWE tries to get guys some exposure before releasing them so they can get indy bookings, at least that's how it works in NXT.


I knew something was fishy with this.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

Barrett, Cameron and maybe Tamina & Titus


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope this is just a part of a new storyline


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*

I'm guessing Ryback and some other several jobbers.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Ryback or Ryder I reckon. .


I doubt they'd release Ryder just over a month after giving him a big Wrestlemania win. Even if they don't have long-term plans for him, the idea of giving away a talent who just won a WWE title in front of millions of people to another company is just absurd.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Ryback to join the UFC and gets into enough shape to be in Punk's weight class.

Ryback: "Hey Punk, what was that shit you were saying about me on that podcast?"

Punk: "Dana, I can't fight, I gotta get surgery again." Or some other bs excuse.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Iron Man said:


> I too have a list of names that will get released either tomorrow or by the end of the year. I'm not gonna say the names because I wouldn't want that to ruin my relationship with the talent. I'll post the names after the WWE has released them.


According to my sources this could happen or that can happen but they'll have a better indication of what's going to happen when it happens.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Imagine Jack and Zeb with his Anti-Immigration gimmick in LU if he is though.... Just imagine.


Nah, I want something new for Jack if he does leave. Also, Zeb wouldn't go with him. I know they're tight, but I don't think they're /that/ tight.





WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> He's the former co-owner of ROH. Granted, *he's an alleged pedo but point stands.
> *
> Swagger could be 50/50. I would assume as long as he walks the line and doesn't rattle his position that he is safe but at the same time, maybe it is time for Swagger to explore elsewhere if he is essentially not going to do anything.


:woah

Explain? (also good input)



Yeah1993 said:


> He founded ROH, so he'd at least know a ton of people in the biz.


Doesn't mean he's a legitimate source for release of WWE talent.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I doubt they'd release Ryder just over a month after giving him a big Wrestlemania win. Even if they don't have long-term plans for him, the idea of giving away a talent who just won a WWE title in front of millions of people to another company is just absurd.


Sending off favour as a last minute replacement for Neville in that match. They honestly have no spot for Ryder on the roster.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been thinking this was going to happen soon as the main roster now has a large influx of talent that was brought up from NXT over the past few years and yet no major releases have happened for a few years. 
In a nutshell the main roster must be very crowded. 
It is not pleasant for anyone to lose their jobs but there are some that have been there for years that just do not connect with the audience in any way and are either not talented or are mediocre.
If I was a guessing person I would say you have to look at present on tv roles..
Guys like Goldust, R Truth, Fandango, Tyler Breeze, Darren Young and Zack Ryder have finally been given something with tv time after long periods of just being there filling the numbers on WWE Superstars so I would be surprised if any of those are cut because it seems they are experimenting with those guys right now.

So who does that leave? There are talents like Big Show, Kane and Mark Henry who have been there for years and years but I do not expect them to be released either as they are highly respected for their tenures and company loyalty and most likely will just be allowed to retire when they are ready which I imagine Henry is not far off, Kane and Show I can see sticking around a few more years yet.

So that brings us to some guys that are presently not in the graces of WWE who you would think are the most likely to be cut right now...
Ryback is clearly not happy and for them to send him home indicates it is no big loss to them so he may get a earlier than expected release.
Barrett is rumoured to move onto pastures new anyway when his contract expires soon so highly likely.
Titus O Neil has said he sees himself moving on when his contract is up and you have to imagine he is not impressed by his lengthy suspension earlier in the year so another possibility.
Adam Rose is not giving WWE medical officials great press lately and his release would hardly affect anything at all.
Jack Swagger has been missing from tv and caused speculation of leaving recently and although a decent in ring worker they hardly do anything with him.
Heath Slater, Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas I think all fall into the danger zone as all offer little going forwards.
You have to figure in Alex Riley who has been under contract for years and is a afterthought that will never be used again.
The Ascension are massive flops so that would not be a surprise.
The one I am concerned for is Damien Sandow who I and many others feel is deserving of something to work with because he has got that connection with the fans. He is booked like a afterthought also right now but would WWE be so dumb as to release a guy they know is actually "over" with their audience? It does not make sense but I am concerned.

As for the women I would at a guess that if any women are cut there are 3 that are most likely..
Cameron the perennial whiner that does nothing for fan relations and is no loss as she represents everything that the present women's revolution is not, her standing in WWE being sent back to developmental and being removed from tv indicates WWE know she is not a talent that fans want to see.
Rosa Mendes surely has to get her long deserved pink slip this year, Rosa has had a decade of free money from WWE for doing absolutely nothing. A combination of alcohol abuse and being Michael Haye's special friend has saved her job for years because lets be honest there is no other logical explanation.
Rosa had a child earlier in the year and is in a better place now with her family life so WWE needs not feel guilty about letting her go now, she has been dropped from the fake soap opera Total Divas and has nothing to offer if she returned.
Tamina is another that has been there for years and has never connected in any way. A mediocre worker that has now just announced she is having ligament surgery.
I can't see WWE seeing any more use in Tamina when the women's roster is now the healthiest it has been in years.
I would not rule out Summer Rae either, with Lana and Maryse receiving far bigger roles in the company will WWE feel Summer is worth keeping around? She has not been used since around Mania.

Non main event females like Alicia Fox has apparently signed a contract extension so it would seem odd if she was cut after that unless things have changed between both sides.
Emma is finally being used and I think WWE realise now that she is a nice fit in the newly rebooted women's division so I expect she is safe from the way she has been used recently.
Becky, Charlotte, Sasha, Paige and Natalya I'm certain are all safe.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Why would he even post this? "There are people going to be fired; they're my friends so I wont say who but yeah, they're losing their jobs so I'm telling all of you I don't know."

Horrible if you're about to get released, somehow know about it (how would that be?), tell a friend and they tell the internet without name checking you. Stupid.

I hope no-one loses their jobs.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



deanambroselover said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it was Cena or Reigns


Or Ambrose.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



gogetacell1 said:


> You're asking if the guy in charge of Ring of Honor is a legit source?


Last time I checked owning ROH doesn't translate to WWE's HR or payroll departments. And I'm pretty sure he doesn't own it anymore, anyways.


----------



## Jeff'Hardy (Apr 21, 2016)

'Loosing'

Facepalm


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Swagger, Ryback, Cameron, Adam Rose and Barrett. 

Dixie is licking her lips :lol


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Hope it won't be Stardust.

Also, the people excited about this 'cull' like it's a game show are dicks


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Basically it well be a bunch of loose weight Aka The ppl.Who run the popcorn machine. And have ran their course. Rosa Mendez your leaching days are over :lol


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

I dont think hes talking about the obvious ones.
That Adam Rose could be released is nothing new after his (deserved) rant against WWE.
Ryback is rumored for a long time and after last monday,nobody would be surprised.

So i dont think he would hold it back,if it would be someone of this two.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*










Melissa Reeves have no problems moving to Japan because Ryback will do big thing in NJPW


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



MarkovKane said:


> I highly expect Konnor, Rose, Ryback, Rosa, *Brie and possibly Nikki*, Barrett, and Swagger.


Somehow I doubt the two people about to get their own spin off show are about to get fired.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Drago said:


> According to my sources this could happen or that can happen but they'll have a better indication of what's going to happen when it happens.


My sources tell me that something is going to happen, one day. Can't say who or what but something will happen.

Definitely, for sure, 100%, bank on it, maybe, possibly, kind of, probably.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

I don't think they will release Ryback personally. I think they still value Ryback but it's just not his time right now.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Sheamus
Ryback
Swagger
Kofi
Barrett
Ryder
Ziggler

Who "gave everything to the company"? Kane? Mark Henry? Danielson? Kidd?


----------



## Well Well Well (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Jack Thwagger said:


> :woah
> 
> Explain? (also good input)
> 
> ...


You do know Rob Feinstein only left ROH after internet chats of him arranging to meet a person posing as a underage boy, then showing up to the meeting to find a camera crew, to catch a predator style, came to light, right? I don't think he ever got criminally charged with anything as there was no proof he, a man of 30, wasn't going to meet a 14 year old to "hang out" but people with sense drew their own conclusions. 

It doesn't, but he has been doing shoot interviews for 15 plus years, he knows people, it's very likely he may have heard something through the grapevine


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Well Well Well said:


> You do know Rob Feinstein only left ROH after internet chats of him arranging to meet a person posing as a underage boy, then showing up to the meeting to find a camera crew, to catch a predator style, came to light, right? I don't think he ever got criminally charged with anything as there was no proof he, a man of 30, wasn't going to meet a 14 year old to "hang out" but people with sense drew their own conclusions.
> 
> It doesn't, but he has been doing shoot interviews for 15 plus years, he knows people, it's very likely he may have heard something through the grapevine


I'd be lying if I said I paid much attention to ROH or it's affairs outside of a couple choice matches, but that is :woah worthy. 

I dunno, still seems fishy to me but I guess all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## gregwalker1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Hype bros (please!)

The perfect 10 guy (although I like him)

Barret, ryback, rose, Rosa Medinez, Cameron, seem likely.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

I've been wondering how they'll have the time for so many people. Right now, it's an influx both on the main roster and in NXT. When it's time to call people up, it's gonna get really crowded. They keep on signing both new prospects and established wrestlers. It seems evitable to cut some people. Looking at how they keep on jobbing out good talent is frustrating, so it may be a relief for some guys to get out of the perennial jobber role. There's a lot of people who can get cut, here's who I anticipate:

*Main Roster*

Adam Rose
Alex Riley
Alicia Fox
Bo Dallas
Brie Bella
Byron Saxton
Cameron
Curtis Axel
Damien Sandow
Darren Young
David Otunga
El Torito
Epico
Eva Marie
Fandango
Goldust
Heath Slater
Hornswoggle
Jack Swagger
Konnor
Mark Henry
Naomi
Neville
Nikki Bella
Primo
R-Truth
Rosa Mendes
Ryback
Scott Stanford
Sin Cara
Summer Rae
Titus O'Neil
Tamina
Tyler Breeze
Tyson Kidd
Viktor
Wade Barrett
Zach Ryder
Zeb Colter

*NXT*
Alexander Wolfe
Aliyah
Angelo Dawkins
Billie Kay
Blake
Elias Samson
Hideo Itami
Mojo Rawley
Murphy
Peyton Royce
Riddick Moss
Sawyer Fulton
Steve Cutler
Tucker Knight

In terms of developmental talent, I'm only mentioning the guys who are either active or have been jobbers for a while without being elevated to the next level. When counting some recent recruits that they were not impressed with, there is a hell of a lot of people to potentially release. There are a couple of reasons for signing people that I don't like. The first being that they sign established wrestlers just to take them away from the competition. When it comes to new recruits, they seem to sign people for the sake of having them on the reserve. Just in case they find them to be useful eventually. While this sounds like giving every talented wrestler a chance, it doesn't seem to amount to that. At least the way I see it, they don't put the effort to develop guys they did not see as stars to begin with. They'll just use them as enhancement talent until the guy or girl loses interest in remaining in that they same position without being given anything to work with. Or they eventually release them. Depends on which side loses interest first.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

What is ryback doing in the impact zone .


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuck outta here @ Lance Hoyt


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

My prediction list

Zack Ryder
Ryback
Damien Sandow
Hornswoggle
El Torito
David O Tunga
Rosa
Cameron
Alex Riley
Adam Rose
Tyson
Tamina
Zeb Colter

I think also some unknown NXT talent will be released


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Shocking twist. Zig-man quits. Wouldn't mind that, I'm done with his booking. Bring them to LU, make wrestling cool again.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



jamal. said:


> Fuck outta here @ Lance Hoyt


WWE has 8 hours of wrestling shows they need to produce each week. If they released all those names you would be stretched thin on jobbers and the top tier superstars would have to do triple duty to fill superstars and main event matches. Lance Hoyt needs to call Brodus mama to set him straight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



deanambroselover said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it was Reigns





DJHJR86 said:


> *Or Ambrose.*


*I KNOW, RIGHT!?*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

As long as Hornswoggle is gone, (and in a perfect world, Darren Young), then I wouldn´t ask for more.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Rob Feinstein is a pedophile. Don't give him attention.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Ryback
Adam Rose
Barrett
Cameron


----------



## endshark92 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

To everyone saying Ryback is going to get fired (no argument), am I the only one who finds it kind of hilariously ironic that he pulled a CM Punk, especially considering that he could be considered a contributing factor to why Punk left the company in the first place?


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



DaBlueGuy said:


> WWE has 8 hours of wrestling shows they need to produce each week. If they released all those names you would be stretched thin on jobbers and the top tier superstars would have to do triple duty to fill superstars and main event matches. Lance Hoyt needs to call Brodus mama to set him straight


Is it really necessary to explain what I mean by this list? I'm saying any of these guys could be among the released. I'm not saying I expect all of them to be cut. If the rumour about a big release is true, there may be up to 15 people. If it's exaggerated, it may be a hand full of talent.

The fact that 40 people from the main roster and about a dozen from the developmental regulars (including jobbers) are doing nothing is frustrating. A lot of the guys I listed could be better off somewhere else.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



witchblade000 said:


> Ryback to join the UFC and gets into enough shape to be in Punk's weight class.
> 
> Ryback: "Hey Punk, what was that shit you were saying about me on that podcast?"
> 
> Punk: "Dana, I can't fight, I gotta get surgery again." Or some other bs excuse.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

If Cameron gets released, I will agree with anyone and everyone who claims there is a god.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Vince today: 

:Vince







:Vince


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

If it's a big release why are people saying guys like Ryback and Ziggler? :maury


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

My guesses are: 

Ryback
Sandow
Barrett
Cameron
Adam Rose
Rosa Mendes
Zach Ryder


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Ryback 
Adam Rose
Wade Barrett 
Jack Swagger 

Are the main four I see getting released.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

1)Ryback
2)Cameron
3)Adam Rose
4)Damien Sandow
5)Konnor

And then i guess sooner will be Mark Henry and Barret turn.


----------



## endshark92 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Lance Hoyt said:


> I've been wondering how they'll have the time for so many people. Right now, it's an influx both on the main roster and in NXT. When it's time to call people up, it's gonna get really crowded. They keep on signing both new prospects and established wrestlers. It seems evitable to cut some people. Looking at how they keep on jobbing out good talent is frustrating, so it may be a relief for some guys to get out of the perennial jobber role. There's a lot of people who can get cut, here's who I anticipate:
> 
> *Main Roster*
> 
> ...



They're not releasing Young, Primo, or Epico. They've just started releasing new vignettes for all of them (and the Bob Backlund story line looks like it actually has a chance at being interesting). Titus O'neil is too good for PR (regardless of how boring he is on the mic and in the ring), Bie Bella retired from in-ring competition, and literally has her own reality show coming up (promoted by the company), Rosa Mendez is on leave, and the use her on (god help us) Total Divas, the latter of which being the unfortunate reason that they'll keep Eva Marie around,Wade Barrett's contract is up anyway, so they have no reason to release him, Nikki Bella and Neville are on injury leave, Mark Henry is close to retirement, and was pretty much guaranteed by McMahon when he signed that he'd always have a job, Goldust is a future hall of famer who they're going to keep around because he's the son of a recently deceased hall of famer, and Zack Ryder has slowly been building steam (even if he doesn't make it solo, he has a chance with the Hype Bros). I have no problem with the rest of your list, but the ones I listed all seem like wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

hopefully goldberg, I mean ryback, is gone


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



Donnie said:


> I'm going out on a limb by saying Ziggler will be released


Yeah Ziggler was the name that popped into my mind as well. Then I remembered that Vince actually highlighted him just recently so it's not gunna happen.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Hopefully not Titus.


----------



## endshark92 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Lothario said:


> Hopefully not Titus.


As much as Titus bores me, I agree that it would be kind of messed up to fire him after having already suspended him for an insanely irrational amount of time over what pretty much boils down to nothing.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Goodbye Roman, Cena, Ambrose, AJ Styles, and Sasha Banks.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728601925965336576
The first of supposedly 5 other men and one woman.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Callisto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728601925965336576
> The first of supposedly 5 other men and one woman.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

Hornswoggle, Alex Riley released I predicted that right


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

about fucking time.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Callisto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728601925965336576
> The first of supposedly 5 other men and one woman.


What is Corn Cobble doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

The releases are starting


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*

There's no way WWE Releases Rosa right? Right? 

Surely the backlash of that would prevent it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*










It's the end of an era. When even the anonymous RAW gm isnt safe, what manner of fuckery awaits us today?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Itami said:


> Goodbye Roman, Cena, Ambrose, AJ Styles, and Sasha Banks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be honest, I thought Hornswoggle was released a long time ago.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

You have to question whos next


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Ry:mj2 I was pushin' for you bud.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Love how you didn't blue mark Cena :lol


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



THE SHIV said:


> It's the end of an era. When even the anonymous RAW gm isnt safe, what manner of fuckery awaits us today?


Don't forget, he's also Vince's son! :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FIRED RILEY FIRED :vince2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Big release, first one gone is the midget :kobelol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Please please let Ryder be safe.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Feinstein can't wait to get his hands on Hornswoggle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-Ry? Say it ain't so. Will Swagger suffer the unkindest cut of all?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time for a Alex Riley shoot.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Alex Riley is so gonna shoot on the company


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



Callisto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728601925965336576


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

God damn it, no. I'm a fan of Alex Riley.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



deanambroselover said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it was Cena or Reigns


Oh man if only!!


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

See if you can make yourself big in Japan Riley :strong


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn...how the fuck did Hornswoggle last this long!!!


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Now Hornswoggle should go to TNA as Horny McMahon, playing on the illegimate son storyline and start strutting like Vince. Just for comedy purposes it would be great.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hornswoggle gone?!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Please please let Ryder be safe.


He was one of the last men standing in the battle royal. If they had plans of firing him, I don't think they'd have done that.

as for Hornswoggle..


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

I knew I couldn't have been the only person who thought Hornswoggle got released years ago...


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

No losses (well it is for them obviously, never nice for people to lose their jobs) but Riley is a cunt and Hornswoggle hasn't been on screen for a year or so?

Sandow is clearly getting cut though and my heart shall break.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank god no more embarrassing shit like WEE-L-C matches though.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeb Colter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Dunn? :fingerscrossed


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hornswoggle has been irrelevant for years now.

Alex Riley getting cut isn't a shock. Should've happened a while ago imo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle :bye

Don't know what took them so long.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Zeb is gone </3

Could have easily been brought back as a manager, but I understand them cutting him.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Riley should look at this as an opportunity to go work LU or something and shine.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Riley? I always liked him and thought he had potential. I liked his new work in NXT.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just find it funny it took until mid way through 2016 for Hornswaggle to finally leave lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Zeb Colter


Put your hand over your heart and in a loud clear voice say:

"I AM FIRED" :vince2

:zeb


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cant wait for the inevitable flood of people who all of a sudden where huge Alex Riley fans


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He'd been there 10 years, Brock.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn not the homie Zeb :mj2


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep. Dutch Mantel aka Zeb Coulter.

:frown2:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Look who just walked out at the TNA tapings


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad Dutch got 1 more run


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Zeb Colter another guy I predicted right


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> He'd been there 10 years, Brock.


:lmao

:damn

He had a good run. :side:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Zeb Colter


Aw *shit*!:zeb


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

SHIRLEY said:


> Look who just walked out at the TNA tapings


What's Jeb Poulter doing in the IMPACT Zone?!?!?!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Zeb Colter


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :vincecry


His promos in early 2013 were golden


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Shame about Riley. I thought he was quite good as an "analyst" but his run in NXT has been shit.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dixie is probably making up all the contracts for all released talent today


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

:clap:genius


deanambroselover said:


> Zeb Colter another guy I predicted right


:clap:genius


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CJ said:


> Hornswoggle :bye
> 
> Don't know what took them so long.


Don't think I've seen Hornswoggle in about 5 years. How on earth has he managed to stay under the radar for so long? :lmao


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If Swagger goes then LU should tap him and Zeb up. They'd have a field day as heels in that company.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Did they say it to his face when they fired Riley? And about damn time they got rid of Hornswoggle, hilarious he was there for a decade because Vince has a midget fetish.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was never a Riley fan, but Riley has the best look/presence in the company and cuts a great promo. Makes no sense for him to be released. His ring skills were in need of improvement but he has potential. Hopefully he can make something of himself elsewhere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zeb? The purge of The Real Americans has begun. Run, Swagger run!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shame about Zeb though tbh. Loved him with The Real Americans.

Also a shame his last act was with Del Rio. He had a good late run tho before that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Riley could do something in TNA imo, if they were decide to sign him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

nooooooooooo not Zeb


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

TNA would like to welcome its newest signings:
Zapp Brolter
Cornswiggle
and Alex Riled-UP


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Alex Riley got released? 

Oh nooooooooo!!! Now who will people pretend they like so they can claim Cena uses backstage power to bury young stars????????


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chrome said:


> *Did they say it to his face when they fired Riley?* And about damn time they got rid of Hornswoggle, hilarious he was there for a decade because Vince has a midget fetish.


:lmao


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Shame about Zeb, but he had literally nothing to do, so i'm not surprised. Hornswoggle is long, long overdue as well.

Riley could have been something, but again, he's not going to be a big miss.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Riley,Swoggle,Zeb. 

No real lost but Riley did have something at one point, Zeb could talk and its a shame they didnt use him for more and Swoggle well what can you say? FINALLY!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Zeb is gone </3
> 
> Could have easily been brought back as a manager, but I understand them cutting him.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Summer Rae

What a waste she could have been good.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Releasing Dutch was a huge mistake on the WWE's part.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope Swagger gets released too and he and Zeb end up in LU. The promos Zeb would cut about illegal immigrants.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Deleted the tweets, gotta add more to the list


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

How could Vince release his own son!!!

All jokes aside, this was long overdue for all of them. Hornswoggle should have been gone years ago. Riley hasn't been relevant since he was Miz's rookie a few years ago. And Zeb had nothing to do since that Mex America disaster.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

EDIT: Riley :lol

Feel bad for Zeb. Hornswoggle and Riley can go.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Cant wait to see Rosa Mandes and Eva Marie's names on the fired list.

should appear any minute now.
...
..
.

Any minute now....
:trips4

EditL Da fuck they released Summer? one of the best female talker they have? this company man....


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Genking48 said:


> See if you can make yourself big in Japan Riley :strong


Didn't he say he doesn't know what the fuck strong style is on NXT this week? :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The MexAmerica angle was absolutely tragic as well. What a way to go out.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jack Swagger
Epico
Primo 
The Ascension
Tyson Kidd
Zeb Colter
Cameron
Rosa Mendes

they gonna say good bye to the WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The scene today at WWE Headquarters:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Shame about zeb but I'm sure he will enjoy the quiet life. Hornswoggle was midget Caucasian jtg so I don't care. Riley, meh he will probably join tna or something.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Firing little people is always tricky for any business. Its so easy for little people or people with a disability to sue a big company, I'm sure WWE wanted to get rid of him for years, but feared he'd sue them for discrimination or some other reason. Hopefully Hornswoggle saved his money and can find a table at conventions next to Virgil... i think the little guy will be okay.









Alex Riley is a bit more surprising because he does have upside, but with the in flux of new talent, his talents in the ring seem inferior in comparison. Alex Riley is good on the mic though, and I think he could go somewhere and carve a nice little career for himself still. TNA is the obvious choice, but maybe Lucha Underground gives him a shot. I know his wrestling is not great but his mic skills would definitely stand out in TNA or LU.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sad you never want to see people lose their jobs.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Come on now, Summer? If they keep Cameron and Rosa... :MAD

Edit: I don't see Summer in the WWE.com releases page, where are you guys getting the information?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince called to Summer Rae and Fired Her :mj2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

They released Summer Rae?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope they keep Summer Rae. She's very solid in the ring and on the mic.

EDIT: She got fired?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer? I guess she can go be Sweet Dee's stunt double.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Tell me they haven't released Summer...

She's a great valet, has good mic skills and doesn't get enough credit for her ring skills either, she could have been a valuable asset in a well put together storyline. Sad news if true.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

The end of midgets.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Summer Rae got a nice look,nice ass,nice boobs,nice legs,Dont you dare Vince.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Torito is gone too.

I'm following things here: http://www.wwe.com/article/hornswoggle-alex-riley-released People were mentioning Summer but I don't see her there. Shame if she is let go.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

There's nothing on wwe.com or the wwe twitter account about them releasing Summer.

I hope they don't release her.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Budget cut 'Mania :vince3:vince2:vince$





Why are people saying Primo & Epico's names? they're in those vignettes sipping out of fucking coconuts or whatever. They ain't going anywhere.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

The Summer one for now was a fake Joey Styles on Twitter.

El Torito is the official latest to be fired.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

El Torito got dropped as well.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> The scene today at WWE Headquarters:


There goes my Hornswoggle becoming Tyrion Lannister and running Raw theory


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A sad day for midgets :mj2


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Trublez said:


> Didn't he say he doesn't know what the fuck strong style is on NXT this week? :lol


Maybe he can ask Bálor or Shinsuke for some tips, or hook up with Liger :lol



> U were big in Japan? Good for u I was watching attitude era and punchin people in the mouth the whole time @WWENXT by the way ur name again?
> Alex Riley (@AlexRileyWWE) July 16, 2015


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No bull? El Torito is gone.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

El Torito has gone. WWE has confirmed it on their site. But still nothing about Summer.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hornswoggle had just tweeted this not long ago :lmao :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728570329056968704


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP Midgets :mj2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Summer is not and will not get fired. WWE is actually using her finally, and the division needs jobbers.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least El Torito gave us one of the funniest moments in WWE history.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw the Summer thing on FB from i group im in. guess they got the info from the fake twitter. Hopefully they keep her.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, after cutting budget and Pyro, now these releases, I guess business is fine?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Torito is gone too.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

El Torito's probably the best in ring midget ever :lol

Shame that these people are losing their jobs but not many are going to lose sleep over them.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

AWWW not El Torito....

His feud with Xavier woods will forever be remembered.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Where are you guys getting these updates? Can't seem to find anything about Summer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Torito was dead in the water once they repackaged Primo and Epico.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I wish they would release the writing staff and Vince McMahon.

Those are the people that really need to go.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

El Torito released WWE is releasing all the midgets


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I still want back all the months I spent watching the Hornswoggle fuckery in 2009.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Summer is safe bama4

Damn, got a scare for a moment there :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Ha ha ha he's twerkin' Maggle :jbl


RIP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Hornswoggle had just tweeted this not long ago :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728570329056968704


:lol

Damn. A decade denied. That is cold.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Can we change the title of this thread to "Damn! Why I Pick Up My Phone?"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not be suprise if Vince let Damien Sandow go.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So, after cutting budget and Pyro, now these releases, I guess business is fine?


Yes.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting rid of Summer would be illogical imo. Like its already been said, she's competent and does her job well. She's a jobber who can talk and work a halfway decent match. The likes of Tamina and Cameron logically should be cut well ahead of her if it came down to it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, the page gets updated so I do not think that Summer is safe yet :x


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope they release Cameron.

So she can say Girl, Bye to herself when she gets released.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Where is everyone seeing the El Torito confirmation?


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hopefully the woman is Cameron. She's about as bad as Eva Marie in the ring and has a butter face IMO. Not big on looks by any means, but if you can't wrestle atleast be cute, Eva Marie atleast has that going for her.

Idk why people are saying Summer. She's actually pretty good in the ring. As for the men, I think Ryback is a definite. Sucks because I actually was kind of bummed that he hasnt gone anywhere in the past few months. Shame.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What are Cod Zelter and Swornboggle doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Hornswoggle had just tweeted this not long ago :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728570329056968704


Must have popped up in Vince's feed or something and reminded him he was still employed.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Swagger is fucked.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

wwffans123 said:


> I would not be suprise if Vince let Damien Sandow go.


Don't even joke about that!:lynch


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> El Torito's probably the best in ring midget ever :lol
> 
> Shame that these people are losing their jobs but not many are going to lose sleep over them.


I always found his build weird for a midget. What I mean is that normally a midget has leg problems and they look out of proportion and it makes them walk and run differently. El Torito didn't have that problem nor did he seem out of proportion. He didn't look like a midget even though he was.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

****** Rich said:


> Where is everyone seeing the El Torito confirmation?


WWE are editing the announcement on WWE.com as they go.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cameron is released.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Just the thought of Cameron being cut after her twitter post last night :kobelol


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

#GirlBye


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Cameron is gone. Much better than Summer being released.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cameron gone.

Amen.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone need the information,Go to Twitter feed.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wonder why they don't say who was released at the same time.

This makes me imagine a scenario where at this precise moment wrestlers are being called to Vince's office where he tells them they're let go. And right before he calls the next guy in he's updating twitter and the WWE.com page :lol I can already invision Sandow waiting in the hallway.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Genking48 said:


> Must have popped up in Vince's feed or something and reminded him he was still employed.



:vince I got my real son back, I don't need the midget one :vince2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NEVER FORGET :mj2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Summer being released would suck. If cameron stays and she goes something is wrong with wwe


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Cameron has been released :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#GirlBye


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cameron is gone it seems.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Girl Bye.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Next one should be Rosa Mendes.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

WTF happened to the :mj smileys?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Genking48 said:


> Must have popped up in Vince's feed or something and reminded him he was still employed.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol #girlbye. Thank god it was not one of the talented divas


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Sad but.....knew Cameron was next....

Rosa just got by on the skin of her teeth..... :shrug:


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

I hope the woman is either Cameron or Sasha Banks.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

No more Vinny on Total Divas:mj2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle is gone

:dance

Fuck yeah party on bitches


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Is Rosa pregnant or something? It doesn't make sense for anybody to be let go if she isn't let go.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I predicted Cameron right


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

skarvika said:


> No more Vinny on Total Divas:mj2


I will miss that cokehead :Cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kink_Brawn said:


> I wish they would release the writing staff and Vince McMahon.
> 
> Those are the people that really need to go.


2:29


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

#Taker said:


> I hope the woman is either Cameron or *Sasha Banks*.


The fuck...:what?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Kitana the Lass Kicker said:


> Sad but.....knew Cameron was next....
> 
> Rosa just got by on the skin of her teeth..... :shrug:


the skin _*on*_ her teeth , hahaha thumbs up.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Santino has been released


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728615836039172096
:lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cameron made sense since she wasn't doing anything on TV or even nxt. She was also cut from total divas a while back. Rosa will stay because, although see got cut from total divas, she can still make appearances as paiges friend and they can always add her and the baby as a partial storyline for that show down the road.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Santino was still under contract? Okay.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

"WWE releases some people that were accidentally still on payroll."


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Santino Marella gone.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Wonder why they don't say who was released at the same time.
> 
> This makes me imagine a scenario where at this precise moment wrestlers are being called to Vince's office where he tells them they're let go. And right before he calls the next guy in he's updating twitter and the WWE.com page :lol I can already invision Sandow waiting in the hallway.


Ryback, Adam Rose etc. online right now.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The only surprising thing here is that Cameron still had a job in the first place.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Santino gone... Another one that's not really surprising.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Santino? I didn't even know he was still employed.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

El Torito is gone, he still had a job?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> I would not be suprise if Vince let Damien Sandow go.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Reotor said:


> AWWW not El Torito....
> 
> His feud with Xavier woods will forever be remembered.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Santino was still under contract? :wow


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

That JTG tweet


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RIP Santino


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cameron released.

Tears of joy :hogan. This is a fantastic day. Good riddance to one of the WOAT's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Funkadactyls going the way of the dinosaurs. Cameron will accuse WWE of cyberbullying her with the announcement.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Zeb Colter is gone :MAD


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> The Next one should be Rosa Mendes.


They can't fire Rosa bc she is on maternity leave. She could sue them for breach of her contract.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

All is right in the world. Cameron has finally been released.

#GirlBye


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> the skin _*on*_ her teeth , hahaha thumbs up.


Ehh, knew it was one or the other. :lmao


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's like Vince McMahon loves to just piss his money up the wall with some of the names on his payroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Cameron is released.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Funkadactyls going the way of the dinosaurs. Cameron will accuse WWE of cyberbullying her with the announcement.


'Vince, just remember that we're all hard working superstars when Linda brings you your PB and J'


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

a lot of these releases should've happened a while ago. and ROSA MENDES IS STILL EMPLOYED!!! WHAT A WORLD WE LIVE IN


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Where is the Ryback release?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Callisto said:


> They can't fire Rosa bc she is on maternity leave. She could sue them for breach of her contract.


Damn!


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Squeege said:


> The fuck...:what?


She's ugly. Ugly people should all be released.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Im gonna miss Cameron just because her boyfriend was amazing on total divas.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728570329056968704
I guess Swoggle wasn't expecting his release.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Now, if Vince would just draw his conclusions for future reference why those people failed ...

The working girl who works soooooo hard and refines her craft is gone?
:heston


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

How the hell is Rosa still employed? is she sucking Michael Hayes off


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They could give a notice when the final release happens so that we can stop refreshing the page :lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is Sad about Browsing The Forum these days,So Fucking slow.I should upgrade my computer.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Santino was still employed?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I know it's someone's job, and normally I would never do this, but god damn it I had a hearty guffaw at Riley's name being there. 
What can I say, he's such a total shit that I have zero sympathy for him.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Remember when paige was told to train Cameron. They tried everything to get Cameron to at least jobber par but they gave up.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

#Taker said:


> She's ugly. Ugly people should all be released.


You should be released from Wrestlingforum.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, I feel like my man Sandow is coming up soon :mj2


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

For the people expecting to see Ryback, Barrett, Swagger, etc...their contracts are up in a month or two. I highly doubt the company will release them early as opposed to just letting the contract expire. They would have to pay them a percentage to break the contract.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

These "What's X doing in the Impact Zone" jokes are just so fucking original and clever I just can't stop laughing. It's amazing. How do you come up with these?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728570329056968704
> I guess Swoggle wasn't expecting his release.


Guess he regrets drawing attention to himself now :rileylel


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Man those tweets on Hornswoggle's page about his 10 year anniversary coming up....


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> This is Sad about Browsing The Forum these days,So Fucking slow.I should upgrade my computer.


I don't think it's you. I've got a pretty beastly computer and this shit is going slow. I think there's just extremely heavy traffic on the site at the moment.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

#Taker said:


> She's ugly. Ugly people should all be released.


Lol Sasha's ugly??...fuck I might as well just do it again....:what?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Genking48 said:


> Santino Marella gone.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Swags being released would break my heart 

I still have all of his crappy shirts :mj2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm just envisioning Vince calling them into his office one by one and says I got two words for ya..


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Santino being released makes me sad. Good luck GOAT Royal Rumble entrant..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Things have calmed down now maybe thats it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Darren Young isn't going anywhere. He's got a brand new gimmick with a Hall of Famer in the works and I think it has serious potential. Darren killed it in that first promo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Santino retired already but guess this just not going to be used anymore category.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol I thought Santino was gone years ago.Hope Vince hire His daughter,she is pretty damn hot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was Santino really released? The final domino has fallen. The last member of the GOAT snake charming segment has left the building.





:cry


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Santino was still employed?


Yea..and honestly this is probably the release that has shocked me the most so far. I live in the Toronto area and Santino runs a wrestling school in the area and always has this indy wrestling company called Destiny Wrestling.. show up every six week for a show. He would sell all the licensed WWE merchandise by approval from the WWE Stamford office and had most of his Wrestling gear from his days in WWE always on display at his gym.

They seem to still have a great relationship as some of the Wrestling guests like Booker T,, Ric Flair, Bray Wyatt would come to the show sometimes. Im guessing this is just purely a cost cutting measure and nothing more.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CJ said:


> Guess he regrets drawing attention to himself now :rileylel


Should have just kept under the radar like JTG did for so long. You poor fool Hornswoggle :lmao


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

lame. i would clean house so much more. Michael Cole probably gets a good paycheck, that should clear up some money for some new entrance ramps


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Soon.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The One Man Gang said:


> I'm just envisioning Vince calling them into his office one by one and says I got two words for ya..


Mark Carano does the firing, just like Johnny Ace did.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Any more names we should expect today?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> Guess he regrets drawing attention to himself now :rileylel


WWE were like "wait, we're still paying this fool??" :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

razzathereaver said:


> Any more names we should expect today?


Ryback
Damien Sandow


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Yea..and honestly this is probably the release that has shocked me the most so far. I live in the Toronto area and Santino runs a wrestling school in the area and always has this indy wrestling company called Destiny Wrestling.. show up every six week for a show. He would sell all the licensed WWE merchandise by approval from the WWE Stamford office and had most of his Wrestling gear from his days in WWE always on display at his gym.
> 
> They seem to still have a great relationship as some of the Wrestling guests like Booker T,, Ric Flair, Bray Wyatt would come to the show sometimes. Im guessing this is just purely a cost cutting measure and nothing more.


Yeah he'll properly sign a legends contract he is good friends with Cena and Orton.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Alex Riley said to Vince "Tell it to my face"










And Vince Said to his faces "YYYYYOOUUURRR FIRED"":vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Theres no way Darren Young is getting released WWE would get alot of bad press for firing a gay man


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Darren Young isn't going anywhere. He's got a brand new gimmick with a Hall of Famer in the works and I think it has serious potential. Darren killed it in that first promo.


Plus, WWE doesn't need his inevitable lawsuit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So the official listings so far are:

Alex Riley
Hornswoggle
Zeb Colter
Cameron
El Torito
Santino


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

About to go grab breakfast....So expect like 3 more names dropped in the next 5-10 minutes


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Plus, WWE doesn't need his inevitable lawsuit.


Watching Darren Young inevitably make a massive prat out of himself is worth the law suit. He's the biggest diva on the roster.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I was hoping for Cameron to join up with Naomi again to join the New Day in promoting what a good owl of Booty-O's cereal can do for your figure


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Darren Young just got a repackage with Backlund this week. They would not release someone like him.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Ascension should go or Rebuild them,one of the most meaningless tag team Ever.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Theres no way Darren Young is getting released WWE would get alot of bad press for firing a gay man


Or because he is in a storyline right now?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Things have calmed down now maybe thats it












P.S no need to mention the Picasso level art work.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Think there are more to come. None of the fired names are really that surprising.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Theres no way Darren Young is getting released WWE would get alot of bad press for firing a gay man


as opposed to firing 2 midgets :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I was hoping for Cameron to join up with Naomi again to join the New Day in promoting what a good owl of Booty-O's cereal can do for your figure


No need. 










:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728619508164763648


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reotor said:


> as opposed to firing 2 midgets :lol


2 straight* midgets.

Nothing wrong with that :side:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jojo's ass :yum:


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

About bloody time especially for Cameron/Ariane - "Girl bye" - long time coming. They cut off all the excess fat.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Orochimaru Sama said:


> Think there are more to come. None of the fired names are really that surprising.


Jack Swagger Damien Sandow Ryback have to go!!!!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> Theres no way Darren Young is getting released WWE would get alot of bad press for firing a gay man


Especially when that gay man is a much better worker then the not yet released Adam Rose,Konor,Titus,Axman and Victor


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

El Torito vs Hornswoggle WeeLC II. Make it happen Indys!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I still don't understand why they broke up the PTP.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

wwffans123 said:


> Jack Swagger Damien Sandow Ryback have to go!!!!


Neither of them will be released.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Trublez said:


> No need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always knew JoJo was my favourite. Now she's the GOAT backstage reporter.

Also where is this originally from?


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Jack Swagger *Damien Sandow* Ryback have to go!!!!


:no


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I thought Santino was retired? Anyways, none of the releases are people actively on TV, so who cares.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This guy's pretty reliable. Apparently we're not done yet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728621563541479424


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who want Alicia Fox go give me a Hell Yeah.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I still don't understand why they broke up the PTP.


Because Vince sometimes is STUPID!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not reading through this huge thread. Has anyone been released yet? If so let me know so I can update the OP.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So theres more to come


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's about time they got rid of Cameron


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I was hoping for Cameron to join up with Naomi again to join the New Day in promoting what a good owl of Booty-O's cereal can do for your figure


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I'm not reading through this huge thread. Has anyone been released yet? If so let me know so I can update the OP.


Hornswoggle
Cameron
El Torito
Alex Riley
Santino Marella
Zeb Colter


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I am sad that Zebs gone.. even though he hasn't been around since that Mex America nonsense. Swagger and he did decent together.

Hornswoggle and Cameron was a long time coming. Waste of money paying them. Especially Cameron.

Sad about Alex Riley but this may be for the best for him.

Rosas probably going to survive because of being away having a child.

Ryders probably safe since they are using him in NXT to get Mojo over.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

DaBlueGuy said:


> Especially when that gay man is a much better worker then the not yet released Adam Rose,Konor,Titus,Axman and Victor


Are you saying Young is a better worker than Curtis Axel?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> Who want Alicia Fox go give me a Hell Yeah.


She re-signed with WWE for more 3 years this year.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'm not reading through this huge thread. Has anyone been released yet? If so let me know so I can update the OP.



Hornswoggle
Alex Riley
Cameron
Zeb Colter
El Torito
Santino Marella


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

skarvika said:


> This guy's pretty reliable. Apparently we're not done yet.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728621563541479424


A release that will piss us off? Don't let it be Sandow....:frown2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> She re-signed with WWE for more 3 years this year.


Add to that that she's actually reasonably good.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Drago said:


> She re-signed with WWE for more 3 years this year.


Damn How lucky..One of The Worst!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First Bryan in Feb. now Torito and Swaggle? Lawsuit coming courtesy of The Little People's Court.:cuss:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh fuck theres more to come


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from a *supposed* insider...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm not reading through this huge thread. Has anyone been released yet? If so let me know so I can update the OP.


They released someone who stunk at everything they did. Botched pins left and right, did nothing to engage the audience, was backup dancer to Brodus Clay. May have heard of this person[hide]Alex Riley[/hide]

The other was Cameron.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> This guy's pretty reliable. Apparently we're not done yet.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728621563541479424


Well Sandow, it's been fun... :frown2:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm not reading through this huge thread. Has anyone been released yet? If so let me know so I can update the OP.


http://www.wwe.com/article/santino-marella-hornswoggle-superstars-released


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Amusing Cameron got released after she did that rant yesterday. Looks like her mother gonna be bringing her dinner downstairs pretty soon.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

skarvika said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from an insider...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696


No way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Hornswoggle
> Cameron
> El Torito
> Alex Riley
> ...


With these so far while it sucks for them I doubt they would have stayed on when their contracts ran out and for Swoggle and Torito I thought they already left.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from an insider...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696


I'd be stunned if they just let Orton go as if it was nothing.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
Barrett just announced his own release.

Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I always knew JoJo was my favourite. Now she's the GOAT backstage reporter.
> 
> Also where is this originally from?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BE4VdRmwREx/?taken-by=xavierwoodsphd

I replayed that like a 1000 times when I first saw it. :lmao


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Barrett is gone


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett gone


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WTF....Good Luck in the future Barrett


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Barrett in LU season 4. Book it Dario :mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Wade just did his own release thats a big fuck you to Vince


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


Going to miss him. Should of had a run with his old bad news gimmick before he left. But whatever. Blame the writers.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


Aww no.

Saw this coming but he deserved a lot better.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from a *supposed* insider...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696



_If _this is true then I'm pretty sure it has to be Orton that requested it based on his injury and nothing else.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


That's bad news :sad:


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

The Orton one is completely unbelievable until I see WWE announce it themselves. Unless he told them that he can't go anymore because of the shoulder, there's just NO way...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> No way!!!!!!!!!





Reaper said:


> _If _this is true then I'm pretty sure it has to be Orton that requested it based on his injury and nothing else.





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'd be stunned if they just let Orton go as if it was nothing.


Same here. He's still a big name. Not sure on the reliability of the source, hope it's not true. Just something I stumbled upon.



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


Damn. I really liked him. This one makes me sad.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


Agreed. Peace out Wade. They completely misused you. The string of injuries didn't help.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barrett Deserved WWE Champ once.Fuck you Vince,Look at Sheamus.Wade Barrett much better.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from a *supposed* insider...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696












No fucking way..........


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> A release that will piss us off? Don't let it be Sandow....:frown2:


Dear God please no.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, no way they just release Orton like that. Also hope Barrett ends up in LU.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Wade just did his own release thats a big fuck you to Vince


Except he said months ago that he wasn't going to re-sign. It was more of a fuck you to Barrett when he di nothing but get his ass kicke3d for two months.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm pretty skeptical about Orton being released. That just seems absurd.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Barrett should have been WWE champion. he is a main eventer IMO.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Orton would be strange they even changed the wellness policy to suit Randall it would have to be him asking for it.

If it's true it would be a big blow I basically view him as the only main eventer not named Cena or Cena 2.0.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuck you Vince for mis using my home boy


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear TNA, plz, dont sign any of those garbage, wait till Ryback quits.

PS: no offence to El Torito and Zeb Colter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrett is going to see greener pastures. It's about time he was free.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

skarvika said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but this comes from a *supposed* insider...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728620408111517696


Orton being released OUTTA NO WHERE :vince2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wade could become a main eventer in TNA, should he want to go there and they want to sign him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

If Randy is released then that is a huge blow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cornfed40 said:


> Except he said months ago that he wasn't going to re-sign. It was more of a fuck you to Barrett when he di nothing but get his ass kicke3d for two months.


Well if he's not coming back and you aren't going to try and re-sign him why would you fast track a winning streak for him?

And I won't believe the Orton one until WWE announces it themselves. That'd be weird for a number of reasons.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Tamina must be terrified as fuck right now.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wade make me Feel He could make a Big Shock in TNA .If he decide go there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Barrett Deserved WWE Champ once.Fuck you Vince,Look at Sheamus.Wade Barrett much better.


No he didn't and no he wasn't. He was like a shade better than Seamus if that ... plus everytime they tried to get behind him, he ended up with either an injury or some sort of visa trouble or something. Can't really fault the WWE for that. 

They did try. Plus he wasn't all that great. I'm not disappointed to see him go.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


True.

So long, Barrett!


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> If Randy is released then that is a huge blow


How would it be a huge blow if they were the ones that fired him? And he hasn't been on tv in half a year


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not too sad to see Barrett go. Imo he's nowhere near as good as some make him out to be on the mic. 


Randy being released though? I call bullshit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those rumours about Orton seem to be ridiculous.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728615836039172096
:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will miss you Barrett . Reading the timeline the Orton one seems like trolling to me. If he is actually released then I will be shocked


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Orton leaving.. he's given it everything for the WWE and there is nothing more for him to do, now if he wants to go and smoke some pot there's no wellness policy stooping him


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

The moment I saw Wade Barrett I thought he was going to be World Champion one day. I bet several of us thought the same way as I did.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

WWE have now added Wade's picture to the released list


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Barrett one hurts.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

cornfed40 said:


> How would it be a huge blow if they were the ones that fired him? And he hasn't been on tv in half a year


As he is one of the very few main eventers and is a veteran.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> The Barrett one hurts.


True,We all sad.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Wade could become a main eventer in TNA, should he want to go there and they want to sign him.


Santino could main event TNA.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Santino could main event TNA.


Nope, Santino is too hurt and broken.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728615836039172096
> :lol


:maury

JTG the one who ALMOST got away


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stockton said:


> The moment I saw Wade Barrett I thought he was going to be World Champion one day. I bet several of us thought the same way as I did.


Comparing Sheamus and Wade Barrett and You will see the unfair in WWE


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Did anyone hear about the rumor Rosa Mendes was supposed to be released in 2012 but due to a clerical error the paperwork says 2022 so WWE is stuck keeping her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*After everything that Cameron said yesterday, I knew she would be the first one that they would release. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Orton rumors are interesting if it has to do with the wellness policy, considering that he did already have two strikes as far as I remember. 

I wonder where Barrett will end up. TNA seems right, or maybe to help fill the eventual huge talent void ROH is going to have.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To be fair Wade did seem to injure himself every time WWE were poised to push him so you can't fault WWE for that. I'd be a little wary to push a guy that seems to injure himself a lot


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All Gobbledy Gooker-tier trash. Good fucking riddance.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I'd put money on more than a few of these names being released within the next year:
> - Adam Rose
> - Barrett
> - Bo Dallas
> ...


So far 3 of these are gone. I wonder who's next.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I was waiting for Cameron to be released. Especially after yesterday. Barret had a ton of potential, too bad he couldn't stay healthy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Goldberg:I wonder Who's next?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Randy Orton's WWE profile is down... http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen soon*



deanambroselover said:


> My prediction list
> 
> Zack Ryder
> Ryback
> ...


This is the list I did earlier and I predicted 5 right. I wonder who is next


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No motherfucking way they just drop him so unceremoniously, he's one of the most popular guys to ever come through WWE.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is no fucking way WWE get Rid a huge name like that.Randy Orton is Safe.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No way they release Orton


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Well frankly I'm going to miss El Torito. Barrett's departure is thoroughly depressing, but expected. 

I'm surprised about Ryder but at least he'll always have his WrestleMania moment.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Holy fuck, is Orton gone? This would be massive. He's pretty much a guaranteed HOFer, and is still a huge name regardless of how you look at it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL they are not releasing RKO! He is one of their top wrestlers..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Theres using Wade's bad news gimmick as the down page


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ryback right now is hiding under his bed ignoring his phone

:maury


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

If the fire Orton then eff them. He's one of the most charismatic guys on that roster. Can't be true.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Randy's profile being down is odd but he ain't going nowhere. They would be absolutely retarded to do that. And Randy Orton is crazy in real life, he would burn the fucking HQ or something lol


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm surprised about Ryder but at least he'll always have his WrestleMania moment.


Ryder is still in it to win it, dont worry.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Randy Orton's WWE profile is down... http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton


Holy shit. This might actually be true. He probably failed a wellness policy.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

If they release Randy watch this forum explode


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Randy either released or someone at WWE.com has seen the rumour and is taking the piss


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> If the fire Orton then eff them. *He's one of the most charismatic guys on that roster.* Can't be true.


Since when?...:heyman6


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> And Randy Orton is crazy in real life, he would burn the fucking HQ or something lol


:maury

I'd pay to see that


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who want WWE get rid of Cena give me Hell Yeah:mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Considering what's happened today already, I couldn't help :lmao at this.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

They won't release Orton and if they do, fuck them! Orton, regardless if he hasn't been relevant in a while, he's still a huge name who dont a lot in WWE and deserves a proper send off.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Versatile said:


> Since when?...:heyman6


Can't think of many wrestlers I that company that has a bigger fan base or is a bigger name in the company. So since a very long time.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ditto with those questioning the Orton news. Even though Punk and Bryan became bigger stars,in Kayfabe he was the 2nd biggest star who first entered WWE in the last 15 years and is a 1st ballot future HOF Headliner. Like the only way he would be future endeavor released is if he shit in Vince's office,slapped Steph or tried to stab Hunter or something totally crazy.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Now I'm reading rumors about Curtis Axel. I actually love him. He's been doing great with this jobber gimmick.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dixie will sign Randy and watch her push him to the moon


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Titus getting released WOULD piss people off tho :draper2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Randy probably asked out or saw his injury is worst than is (if its true he is gone)

they won't release him for the heck of it unless he got his 3rd strike.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> If the fire Orton then eff them. He's one of the most charismatic guys on that roster. Can't be true.


Are you sure you know what charisma means?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Holy shit. This might actually be true. He probably failed a wellness policy.


I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. I remember during his last run his weight was fluctuating a lot. Could be on hgh or cutters.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd personally be stoked if Orton got released. There's nothing left for him to do and I personally never liked him. But he's H's homie so I doubt it.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Alex Riley No surprise there, this guy was never going to be used again. Expect a bitter video shoot from Riley soon.

Zeb Colter no big surprise there either, this guy doesn't really fit in with anyone presently.

Santino I thought was already retired and again has ran his course.

Cameron never should have been hired in the first place, talentless and not suited in a real women's division.

Barrett we all knew was on the cards anyway, but so far is the only one that I feel is a loss. It sounds like Barrett is looking for new things so good luck to him.

El Torito and Hornswoggle are not of any interest to anyone over 5 years old.

If Rosa Mendes escapes these releases again I invite anyone to challenge that something seriously dodgy is going on there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Who want WWE get rid of Cena give me Hell Yeah:mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Are you sure you know what charisma means?


Sadly I do it seems many on here dont.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Dixie will sign Randy and watch her push him to the moon


:maury

The idiot is probably sat looking at the news feed getting excited about all the relases. But fuck even Orton in TNA won't get me to watch that sinking ship


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hypnotica said:


> Alex Riley No surprise there, this guy was never going to be used again. Expect a bitter video shoot from Riley soon.
> 
> Zeb Colter no big surprise there either, this guy doesn't really fit in with anyone presently.
> 
> ...


She is out because she just has a baby. If they fired her they would get sued so!


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

If Orton truly is gone, it has to be Wellness and NOTHING else. There's no way Randy fuckin Orton is released like this without some valid reasoning. He's a 12-time champ. Guys like that get Wrestlemania moments that people remember for years.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dixie probably has this page on re fresh


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought Mark Henry was supposed to be retiring some time after Mania?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Barrett could easily fit at TNA or LU. Zeb could be a great writer anywhere.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go Ryback Go.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Orton is a first ballot hall of famer. I will be believe his release when i see it.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

WWE could always say Orton has been released, especially if his injury is worse than originally suspected, then further down the line when he's back to fitness he appears out of nowhere. POP.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Amusing Cameron got released after she did that rant yesterday. Looks like her mother gonna be bringing her dinner downstairs pretty soon.


Look for cameron to pursue acting.

Primarily in rap videos

Then she gets linked to several

Then a sex tape


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Refreshing this page like mad lol
Orton going would be a shock but his body is probably not healing as quickly anymore and maybe he asked to be let go
Sandow or Titus will go Vince likes to piss with the fans and releasing a well liked superstar is the perfect way too do it


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Isn't this Rob Feinstein that pedo guy who used to own ROH?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

People really thinking Orton got released unk4 :trips7


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Can someone remember to tag me when the official release list comes out  <3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Wade :mj2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
I just want to point out how Wade thanked the staff and talent but did not thank the company in general and his tweet was simple yet seems so "bitter" too. Looks to me that WWE broke his spirit after he came in with such high promise and potential.

Hope Barrett can refresh himself after taking a long break. If not, I could definitely see him heading to TNA or even New Japan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Dean ambrose is released the forum will explode

:ha


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Not to be mean, but it needed to happen. Way too many talents on the roster. The influx of nxt doesn't help matters. 

I do hope the best for them though. Other companies will be happy to hire them just because they're from wwe.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd love to see a Barrett shoot interview.

He's been absolutely shit on for years now.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Imagine if they released Del Rio :Rollins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Dean ambrose is released the forum will explode
> 
> :ha


Dean will never be released he is over and his merch is selling loads


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

God i'd love to see Wade do some stuff with ICW and Progress now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Dean ambrose is released the forum will explode
> 
> :ha


Wouldn't mind it tbh. Beats having to be Roman's sidekick and feuding with a







Jericho.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Crosses fingers Sheamus gets the boot*


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Sandow released


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Dean ambrose is released the forum will explode
> 
> :ha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sandow's gone.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Damien Sandow reportedly gone.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

The fucking irony. :lmao :lmao :lmao










Orton ain't going anywhere tho.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sandow is gone.

:trips7:hogan:lana3:heyman4:sasha3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Sandow's gone.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*falls to knees*

I told you not to answer the damn phone:frown2:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sandow?OMG


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

skarvika said:


> Damien Sandow reportedly gone.


Not reportedly. It's right here:

http://www.wwe.com/article/king-barrett-santino-marella-other-superstars-released


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Not Sandow :vincecry


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Falcon Arrow mentioned Sandow specifically. Knew he would be a goner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow gone :sadpanda


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sandow was bound to happen. It's a waste of money to pay someone you aren't using.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

What a wasted opportunity they had with Sandow...this angers me the most by far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Hello Sandow? You're Fired, You're Welcome" :vince2


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kinda happy about Sandow. Know a lot of people loved him, and to each their own. But at least now he doesn't have to keep being talked about.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't understand why they didn't give Sandow a chance at Social outcasts.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

They fucked up so bad on Barrett. They had a good gimmick for him with the Bad News but then they fucked it up....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Noooooooooooooo  Sandow released


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Explains Cameron's twitter/facebook bullying meltdown. I think these folks were told and this is just the official release.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Orton?

Nah, can't believe that tbh.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I need the list as of right now,for ~~research~~ purposes.

Also,Sandow was released? :vincecry


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What a shame the firing of Sandow.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I don't understand why they didn't give Sandow a chance at Social outcasts.


The WWE resented Sandow for getting over and probably didn't want to give him any TV time. Shame.

I really like Sandow. I wish him all the best going forward.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandow gone


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, RIP Sandow.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Not reportedly. It's right here:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/king-barrett-santino-marella-other-superstars-released


They haven't updated the article so I was only going off what other people were saying, says his name on the home page though so it's official.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They missed out big time with Sandow. Hopefully he will go somewhere his talents are more appreciated.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Next one is Jack Swagger make sense.I was right.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

krtgolfing said:


> Hypnotica said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Riley No surprise there, this guy was never going to be used again. Expect a bitter video shoot from Riley soon.
> ...


That should not matter a dime, Rosa Mendes is not going to add anything of value if she returned. She has had 10 years of free money from WWE for doing nothing, it's a joke if she is kept again.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Gonna sound like a cold fucker for saying this but some of these posts I'm reading is making the releases almost entertaining.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> As he is one of the very few main eventers and is a veteran.


But if the company decides it is better off releasing him (still don't buy it for a second until they say so), clearly they think they can do without him. "It really hurts to lose you" is something only a corporate HR person would say if someone was leaving on their own accords, not if they were fired.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:lol at people pretending to be shocked at Sandow's release.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sandow a underrated talent in the company is gone. He deserved better than this shit.  *_


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If swagger doesn't get released, I'm going to be super shocked. Even Zeb is gone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully Swagger gets released so he can train for the Olympics and disgrace America like the geek he is.
@swagger_ROCKS @Jack Thwagger


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope to hear Sandow chants on Monday.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Get extremely over and popular. One year later get released. Only WWE.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SANDOW?!?!?!










:fuckthis


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

cornfed40 said:


> But if the company decides it is better off releasing him (still don't buy it for a second until they say so), clearly they think they can do without him. "It really hurts to lose you" is something only a corporate HR person would say if someone was leaving on their own accords, not if they were fired.


The only way Orton is leaving is for Wellness policy which they already changed for him before or if he asked for his release.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

I SADNOW.
All the best...Damien.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Sandow and Barrett? God damn, man.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> WWE have now added Wade's picture to the released list





In Vino Veritas said:


> LOL they are not releasing RKO! He is one of their top wrestlers..


Ya think? Last main events he had stunk.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Swagger has too be next


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sandow Really shouldve push to the moon While against Miz.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man won the MITB failed the cash in and was done from that point on :mj2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone wanna give me a condensed rundown of everyone released so far to save me the trouble of searching 60 pages?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sandow took WWE's shit and made it into gold. That's the kind of guy you keep around.

At least he got that Cena rub. fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know why people are sad Sandow got released. Best thing that could've happened to him tbh. Now he can go to a company where his talents will be appreciated.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rasslor said:


> I SADNOW.
> All the best...Damien.


Thanks for the laugh,What a Fucking amazing Sig.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Zeb Colter


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh Sandow what a shame. It seems WWE just never knew or understood what to do with him. Even when he got over again last year they didn't bother following up and doing anything with him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> My man won the MITB failed the cash in and was done from that point on :mj2


Is your man John Cena?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a condensed rundown of everyone released so far to save me the trouble of searching 60 pages?


WWE.com are right up to date.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sandow Will Prove himself and Come back WWE one day.Dont be Sad guys.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cameron will defo be doing porn in like a years time I look forward too it


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a condensed rundown of everyone released so far to save me the trouble of searching 60 pages?



El Torito
Hornswoggle
Zeb Colter
Cameron
Damien Sandow
Alex Riley 
Santino Marella
& Wade Barrett


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Don't know why people are sad Sandow got released. Best thing that could've happened to him tbh. Now he can go to a company where his talents will be appreciated.


Because TNA sucks. 

He deserved to be pushed in WWE.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

KO Bossy said:


> Someone wanna give me a condensed rundown of everyone released so far to save me the trouble of searching 60 pages?


hornswoggle
el torito
cameron
zebb colter
alex reily
santino marella
wade barrett
damien sandow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*One last time for all of the Damien Sandow fans and myself.  *_


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

wwffans123 said:


> Sandow Really shouldve push to the moon While against Miz.


People say WWE has too many comedy jobbers and it sucks. Then their favorite comedy jobber gets fired and it sucks. I don't get it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Swagger gets released so he can train for the Olympics and disgrace America like the geek he is.
> 
> @swagger_ROCKS
> @Jack Thwagger


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope to hear Sandow chants on Monday.


THIS.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What a fucking travesty in Sandow. He'll go elsewhere and be LOVED. I'd think ROH first unless he wants to move overseas.

That one stings.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't see ryback getting let go, swagger yes and bo Dallas Heath slated curtis axel


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Shame they lose their jobs but Sandow and/or Barrett in PWG sounds so awesome right now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Man there's some weird reactions to this Sandow news

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728639307540475904


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Swagger 
Ryback 

good luck with your future endeavors


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

So Damien Sandow who got a reaction and the fans supporting him and enjoying his antics has been let go but yet crap like Rosa Mendes, Curtis Axel, The Ascension and Eva Marie are still employed.

Fuck you WWE

You must have to suck Michael Hayes dick for a decade to get a iron clad contract in this company.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, not Sandow! 

No!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cut for Damien some people are truly pathetic he was a jobber being wasted he's probably delighted he can go elsewhere and showcase his talents


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The writing was on the wall, but it still stings. Sandow is the single biggest waste of talent in WWE history. Hopefully he makes a name for himself elsewhere and Vince wisens up.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm devastated for Sandow, he's always been my #1 since he debuted even when he's not been used right and not on the telly. I'm really sad, but I should be happy, the indies are going to be all over him like a rash hopefully.

Better take him out of my signature </3


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

Aficionado said:


> What a fucking travesty in Sandow. He'll go elsewhere and be LOVED. I'd think ROH first unless he wants to move overseas.
> 
> That one stings.


Yeah, he got the rough end of the stick big-time. He was one of the most over guys leading into Mania 31 with the whole Mizdow gimmick, they really ought to have had him vs Miz at mania rather than sandwiching them into the Andre battle royal & then letting the whole thing fizzle out into nothingness.


----------



## All Eva Everything (Jul 2, 2015)

All of Miz's proteges are gone.

I blame it all on Miz.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Man there's some weird reactions to this Sandow news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728639307540475904


We're all cutters today.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Man there's some weird reactions to this Sandow news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728639307540475904


She needs some serious help. Sandow is going to be fine. I have my doubts about her well being.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hypnotica said:


> So Damien Sandow who got a reaction and the fans supporting him and enjoying his antics has been let go but yet crap like Rosa Mendes, Curtis Axel, The Ascension and Eva Marie are still employed.
> 
> Fuck you WWE
> 
> You must have to suck Michael Hayes dick for a decade to get a iron clad contract in this company.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> The WWE resented Sandow for getting over and probably didn't want to give him and TV time. Shame.
> 
> I really like Sandow. I wish him all the best going forward.


What a shameful state WWE is in how to where people are sometimes punished for getting over without permission.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I expect to Sandow in TNA by BFG.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good for Sandow, he'll be a god on the indies.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SOMEONE BETTER HIDE SWAGGER


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*One last time for all of the Damien Sandow fans and myself.  *_











(And The Bernie Mac Show is on right now. lol)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*One last time for all of the Damien Sandow fans and myself.  *_


Should've used this theme. Way more better:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cutting yourself over a "fake" tv show :kobelol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

No more Sizzle for Up Up Down Down? Noooooo!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Barret..


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope Swagger has his phone switched off


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

WWE were filling me with some confidence with the earlier releases, now they're hitting me hard with Sandow and Barrett


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Somebody that knows where Swagger is hiding better sell him out. Put a bounty out on his head for a Raw Main Event and PPV title shot.

Swagger must be found!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who's next WWE,We are waiting for a while.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sandow and Barrett gone fpalm

They don't know what they had with those two, they could have been long term top heels.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> SOMEONE BETTER HIDE SWAGGER


*Hoss, you better go down to his house and tell him not answer the phone or get a voice changer machine cause I will be damned if we lose our All American American hero. *:benson


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728633359400898561
Swoggle already getting them bookings.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Godway said:


> Good for Sandow, he'll be a god on the indies.


Sandow vs Dalton Castle?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Classy response from the 'swogs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728641426255286278


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> SOMEONE BETTER HIDE SWAGGER


IF he was to get release and say signed with TNA would you continue to follow his career?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

NXT get Roode and EY. TNA get Sandow and Barrett?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> WWE were filling me with some confidence with the earlier releases, now they're hitting me hard with Sandow and Barrett


Same.

Just sitting here at work like


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728633359400898561
> Swoggle already getting them bookings.


Well damn, that was fast. Must've already seen the writing on the wall.

The hell with TNA. Let's see if Jeff Jarrett can pick up some of these guys at Global Force.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Jack Swagger better switch off his phone


----------



## All Eva Everything (Jul 2, 2015)

I just read that there's still 8 more superstars to be released. And there are bigger names to come. Not sure how much this information is reliable but at this rate nothing would surprise me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Swagger gets released so he can train for the Olympics and disgrace America like the geek he is.
> 
> @swagger_ROCKS
> @Jack Thwagger


Don't mention me while releases are happening unless one of my boys is actually released Liner goddamn giving me a heart attack

:fuckthis



All Eva Everything said:


> I just read that there's still 8 more superstars to be released. And there are bigger names to come. Not sure how much this information is reliable but at this rate nothing would surprise me.


Source?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Rybotch and Swagger are still under contract? :lol :lol Legends!


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

"He goes for the pin, 1... 2... 3! Oh my God! Aaron Haddad! Ladies and gentleman Aaron Haddad has pinned Drew Galloway, and he is your new TNA World Heavyweight Champion!!!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

All Eva Everything said:


> All of Miz's proteges are gone.
> 
> I blame it all on Miz.


2:08


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> *Because TNA sucks.*
> 
> He deserved to be pushed in WWE.


What does that have to do with anything? WWE and TNA aren't the only wrestling promotions on the planet.

I'm sure all will find jobs where they can be appreciated. Barrett and Sandow can do great on the indies, or possibly TNA. Santino is involved with a promotion in Ontario IIRC so he'll probably take a more active role in that. I could see Zeb being creative for someone, Perhaps he's just tired of the traveling. I can see Hornswoggle being a regular for any wrestling event hosted by the Insane Clown Posse. I'm sure El Torito is already in negotiations with AAA or CMLL. Alex Riley can just fuck off tho tbh.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hopefully Swaggy's hidden away playing rock, paper scissors with Bex somewhere...


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: RUMOR: Big release of WWE talent to happen tomorrow*



O-Dog said:


> He's not in charge of Ring of Honor and hasn't been in over 10 years.
> 
> Now, he's nothing more than a video distributor who's wrong a lot more than he is right.


Dont forget a pedofile, he is also a pedofile...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Theres 8 more releases to come theres gonna be no left at this rate


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Attention if you are employed by the WWE, DO NOT ANSWER your phone, in fact get rid of your cell phone all together


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Gutted but not surprised to see Damien Sandow has been released and I'm sure he'll go elsewhere and showcase his talent. Wade Barrett is no surprise as I believe he wasn't going to renew his contract anyway.

Didn't even realise Santino Marella was still employed by WWE, I knew he had retired from in-ring competition.

As much as I hate to see people lose their jobs, it's about fucking time Hornswoggle has been released as he brings naff all to the table and brought nothing since he was the last ever Cruiserweight Champion. The rest are no loss but no more #RageRileyRage .


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> WWE were filling me with some confidence with the earlier releases, now they're hitting me hard with Sandow and Barrett


Well, Barrett had already stated that he was not re-signing with the company.

That damn Sandow release though.... :kobefacepalm


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Rybotch and Swagger are still under contract? :lol :lol Legends!


Time is still left.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sandow :mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

As if they were actually going to do anything with Sandow. I can't even remember the last time he was on TV.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> No more Sizzle for Up Up Down Down? Noooooo!


That's the real loss here. Not sure why people wanted him to stay in WWE when he was literally never being used. At least now he can join one of the wrestling promotions the IWC actually likes and they can see him all the time.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since Wade and Sandow gone,Dixie Carter must be so happy right now :lmao


----------



## All Eva Everything (Jul 2, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Source?


Read this on twitter. But then again it can be all speculations.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

No big surprises here. General housekeeping.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Half the roster is off injured while the other half are getting released fuck you WWE


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

All Eva Everything said:


> Read this on twitter. But then again it can be all speculations.


My worry is that another poster is saying the same and they have been bang on so far.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Luck Guys,Thanks for the memories,Thank You.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A chunk of the rarely seen NXT guys are possibly on the chopping block as that seems the trend when Cull Day comes around


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> As if they were actually going to do anything with Sandow. *I can't even remember the last time he was on TV.*


*He appeared last week(?) on Smackdown, got squashed by Baron Corbin. :fuckthis*


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

njpwnxt said:


> Who is Rob feinstein


He was one of the original owners of ROH, then he got caught trying to have sex with a 14-boy in a sting operation, on tape...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_of_Honor#Rob_Feinstein_Controversy


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

sXeMope said:


> What does that have to do with anything? WWE and TNA aren't the only wrestling promotions on the planet.
> 
> I'm sure all will find jobs where they can be appreciated. Barrett and Sandow can do great on the indies, or possibly TNA. Santino is involved with a promotion in Ontario IIRC so he'll probably take a more active role in that. I could see Zeb being creative for someone, Perhaps he's just tired of the traveling. I can see Hornswoggle being a regular for any wrestling event hosted by the Insane Clown Posse. I'm sure El Torito is already in negotiations with AAA or CMLL. Alex Riley can just fuck off tho tbh.


That's great and good for him. I hope he does do well in the indies. He deserves it. 

But as a fan of his, I'd like to actually be able to watch him perform. I won't be able to watch him when he's performing for some indie show in Joe Schmo, Ohio.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> *He appeared last week(?) on Smackdown, got squashed by Baron Corbin. :fuckthis*


Exactly, he's better than that. Hopefully he goes to LU.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Alicia Fox has to be worried as well


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> *He appeared last week(?) on Smackdown, got squashed by Baron Corbin. :fuckthis*


And by Titus on Main Event this week


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I think some more will be released a lot of deadwood in WWE and I don't understand why they keep repackaging Epico and Primo.

I just hope Tyson Kidd doesn't get released .


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I think some more will be released a lot of deadwood in WWE and I don't understand why they keep repackaging Epico and Primo.
> 
> I just hope Tyson Kidd doesn't get released .


I wouldn't bet on Tyson being released yet. He was very popular with Cesaro right before his injury and is also occasionally features on Total Divas with Natalya.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who has noticed that WWE has set up release day like a ppv event? Hornswoggle and Riley were the preshow, then a break, then the main show started with a tag team match which was the group of realeses, then a mid card championship match in Barrett and the Women's match with Cameron. Does that make Sandow the main eventer of this release or is he the first main event, then a cooler and then another main event?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sandow be trending.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

moggy said:


> "He goes for the pin, 1... 2... 3! Oh my God! Aaron Haddad! Ladies and gentleman Aaron Haddad has pinned Drew Galloway, and he is your new TNA World Heavyweight Champion!!!"


Pretty sure he'll be going back to Idol Stevens.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Cameron is very well expected. In fact she stay bit longer than I thought. Should have gone last year.


Sad to see Barrett and Sandow though. Not biggest fans of them but still worth following. 









at they get rid of both midgets


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that WWE has set up release day like a ppv event? Hornswoggle and Riley were the preshow, then a break, then the main show started with a tag team match which was the group of realeses, then a mid card championship match in Barrett and the Women's match with Cameron. Does that make Sandow the main eventer of this release or is he the first main event, then a cooler and then another main event?


I'd normally say you're nitpicking but it wouldn't surprise me if they're treating this as some joke.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that WWE has set up release day like a ppv event? Hornswoggle and Riley were the preshow, then a break, then the main show started with a tag team match which was the group of realeses, then a mid card championship match in Barrett and the Women's match with Cameron. Does that make Sandow the main eventer of this release or is he the first main event, then a cooler and then another main event?


Well if the Orton rumors are true he is defiantly the main event plus Ryback will properly be released.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that WWE has set up release day like a ppv event? Hornswoggle and Riley were the preshow, then a break, then the main show started with a tag team match which was the group of realeses, then a mid card championship match in Barrett and the Women's match with Cameron. Does that make Sandow the main eventer of this release or is he the first main event, then a cooler and then another main event?


You're actually right. :lol

Sandow may be the cooler. I think another big name will be announced.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hulk Hogan said:


> As if they were actually going to do anything with Sandow. I can't even remember the last time he was on TV.


Which is why if you're a fan of Sandow it's more of a positive that he got released because then you might get to actually see him wrestle.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE's version of the Red Wedding

:maury


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its Been a While.It is the time now We get to know Who's The Next.


----------



## srfc4444 (Apr 6, 2008)

Love people's over-reactions to the releases.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, TNA headquarters have never been this busy.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

So Sandow gets released, but David Otunga is still on the roster? I have no words........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandow is more talented and over than The Guy. Fucking Fact. WWE :kobefacepalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No surprises yet. Won't miss any of them.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Which is why if you're a fan of Sandow it's more of a positive that he got released because then you might get to actually see him wrestle.


On a bootleg internet stream or a four month old DVD sold out of the back of a truck


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Freelancer said:


> So Sandow gets released, but David Otunga is still on the roster? I have no words........


To Otunga's credit, he is also one of the companies attorneys. Probably making way more there than he would on the active roster anyways.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

They have missed a trick by not having a Royal Rumble like countdown clock on the Network, then when it hits zero they announce a new name released.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing Sandow elsewhere


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Im glad they finally got rid of cameron, with her bougie ass! Gonna miss el torito, everyone else is whatev's


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cornfed40 said:


> On a bootleg internet stream or a four month old DVD sold out of the back of a truck


Better than a random battle royal.


"Hey, is that Damien Sandow..........oh, he's already out. Never mind."


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

can't wait to watch Sandow's inevitable Youshoot


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing Sandow in PWG.

And quite frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if Orton is gone. It doesn't mean he's fired. More than likely, if he's let go, it's because he asked to be. In recent years, there's been stories of him asking for time off. And more importantly than that, the recent story of his recovery being slower than expected. Orton has chronic shoulder problems and is beyond prone to dislocations. Him leaving shouldn't really shock anyone, although I hope it's not the case.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Why the fuck is David O Tunga still in WWE when he hasn't been on tv in years?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Naomi, Strowman, Usos, Reigns, Corbin, Rowan next.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Jericho will probably have Sandow on his podcast.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Better than a random battle royal.
> 
> 
> "Hey, is that Damien Sandow..........oh, he's already out. Never mind."


To his credit though......he got to work with Shaq?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilian Garcia not on Payback not on RAW she in any danger?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed that WWE has set up release day like a ppv event? Hornswoggle and Riley were the preshow, then a break, then the main show started with a tag team match which was the group of realeses, then a mid card championship match in Barrett and the Women's match with Cameron. Does that make Sandow the main eventer of this release or is he the first main event, then a cooler and then another main event?


More like an episode of Superstars.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Many guys who fall from WWE after a legit run go to the indy scene to die out, but in Sandow's case I think being a big fish in a small pond and the freelanced environment could really do him good. I look at Sandow's skillset: very solid character player, a guy who in segments can have chemistry and hold his own with pretty much anybody, a man who holds a somewhat rare distinction of getting over with three different gimmicks, two of which I'd say would be pretty hard to get over in and while Sandow was never flashy or in the class of a Misawa or Benoit or Bret Hart: Sandow did the basics well. As goofy as it sounds I thought he had the best headlock usage in the business. *Very important to note too WWE gave Sandow big shots twice: his failed cash in on Cena and the brief time where Smackdown was built around the Cody Rhodes/Sandow feud. Both times I thought Sandow hit a home run. *

I guess Sandow's WWE red flags would be that while Sandow has some size (in person the man looks decently bigger than he is on tv), he isn't by any means a cut/ripped man which hurts in a sea of those types of physiques in WWE when Sandow isn't huge which I think lost him in the shuffle abit. Sandow's moveset probably doesn't translate the best to 2016 working where psychology is largely thrown out the window and most matches work to the pop with high spots. On the indy scene or especially if Sandow goes to Japan: the physique level will drop and Sandow will end up being bigger than many of the talents he works.

If I'm Sandow: that is what I'm doing. I'd up my conditioning for some months and then head to Japan. Sandow has already shown he can get over with rowdier American crowds/kids. If Sandow could successfully learn to win over silent respectful crowds out of appreciation for ring work and come back in 3 years or so with a better physique: Seriously I think Sandow could reach his WWE potential if he hasnt burned any bridges. Guy is only 33.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Why the fuck is David O Tunga still in WWE when he hasn't been on tv in years?


I believe he does the Raw preshow nobody watches. Still, as Kevin Nash would say...waaaat the faaaahhhk.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

BUT WAIT.....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Please don't release Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hornswoggle gone, I'll sleep peacefully today.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SANDOW!? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Laquane Anderson said:


> BUT WAIT.....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Why the fuck is David O Tunga still in WWE when he hasn't been on tv in years?


I am pretty sure he works in the legal department plus his wife.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

How the hell has Rosa survived these releases


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't believe they released Sandow, guy was talented. He was quality as the intellectual savior. 

Not surprised about the rest.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosa will be on maternity leave as she just had a baby so releasing her would result in a lawsuit


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

Laquane Anderson said:


> BUT WAIT.....


Surely she has to go this year. This is pathetic and the biggest joke in wrestling today.
The most talentless waste of space the WWE roster has ever seen.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Lilian Garcia not on Payback not on RAW she in any danger?


I think she's safe. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728613198329339904
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0506/611479/lilian-garcia-posts-update-on-her-wwe-status/


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone knew Barrett wouldn't of been in WWE much longer. I'm kind of surprised WWE also Superstars Santino Marella, Cameron, Hornswoggle, Alex Riley, El Torito and Zeb Colter & *Damien Sandow*. I'm really surprised at the release of Damien Sandow.

I'm only guessing that there probably will be more releases coming


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Lilian Garcia not on Payback not on RAW she in any danger?


Nope.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728613198329339904


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> How the hell has Rosa survived these releases


She knows how to butter up the men in charge,


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I am pretty sure he works in the legal department plus his wife.


Is his wife still relevant to pop culture or whatever?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Please don't release Tyler Breeze.


He might be on the cull list yet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

deanambroselover said:


> How the hell has Rosa survived these releases


Because she's on maternity leave.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate that Sandow was released but also a bit relieved. Maybe he can go elsewhere and be used better. Could see him coming back somewhere down the road.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm actually somewhat glad about Sandow and Barrett tbh. Both men are quite talented and entertaining so I'd rather see them go somewhere that they'll be appreciated rather than wasting away in WWE.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope they fire all the backstage announcers especially JoJo except for maybe Renee she is the only non-awful one.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> He might be on the cull list yet


If there's any justice in the world, he's already packing his shit ready to make the journey home.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

So,No more new update...almost one hours.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a feeling we'll hear more names as the day goes on. It's still early.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Is his wife still relevant to pop culture or whatever?


Properly not but WWE will latch onto any sort of fame we just had Dr Phil on Raw.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can we update the original post to see whose gone and that?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Rosa would have been in the company for 10 years from 2007 by next year.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

According to wikipedia Byron Saxton has been in the WWE for nine, I repeat that nine years. Talk about dodging these bullets.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Not my baby Sandow! Poor guy.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

#SaveAlexRiley


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sandow, totally wasted by WWE. God fucking damn it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I hope they fire all the backstage announcers *especially JoJo* except for maybe Renee she is the only non-awful one.


chill.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought Santino retired. Who the hell did Sandow piss off?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> According to wikipedia Byron Saxton has been in the WWE for nine, I repeat that nine years. Talk about dodging these bullets.


_*Bryon Saxton is the king of dodging these bullets.*_:fact


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Rosa may be on maturnity leave right now but sooner or later they willl release her


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy of Sandow release.

Dude was fucked up on WWE and in a Lucha Underground or TNA would be a top star with that mic on his hands.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

#ThankYouSandow


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett's gone.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex Riley :cry

The only real loss out of these schmucks


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't believe Sandow is gone now as well


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

If Fandango gets cut then I'm committing suicide.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Wade Barrett wasn't so injury prone: gotta wonder if he would've been a world champ at some point. Both when he came in with that huge frame and then recently when he was at his height sporting those really shredded abs two sick physiques, A legitimately very tough man, over when they did something with him, very good talker, became solid in the ring and could be a real nice heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> According to wikipedia Byron Saxton has been in the WWE for nine, I repeat that nine years. Talk about dodging these bullets.





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Bryon Saxton is the king of dodging these bullets.*_:fact


*Bryan Jesus Kelly* is his full name.

Maybe that has something to do with it....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Its gone very quiet again is there more releases


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

Gutted for Alex Riley. The guy has a ton of potential.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sandow? Fucking Sandow? Get fucked


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Laquane Anderson said:


> BUT WAIT.....


She probably do it for free :lol that's only explanation


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

May the odds be ever in your favour....


----------



## EK Revolver (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton

Randy Orton profile page gone from WWE.com

As for Sandow, I really don't care.... Outside Mizdow he never entertained me.


----------



## uppercutexpress (Apr 8, 2016)

Sad to see Sandow and Barrett go....tonns off potential...average ring workers but damn gr8 on mic....could have been used differently than being released....hope they have the tenacity to claw back to WWE with some spectacular performances else where...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Only one of value lost so far are Cameron and Zeb. Rest were a bunch of jobber geeks.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Feinstein dat news breaker with this story, shame he couldn't break passed the news peoples story tryna catch a predator!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince is a fucking idiot releasing these talents


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett's gone.


Well, we saw that coming. Shame Cena ruined what could have been a great thing.

At least now you can finally get that Roman Reigns sig you've always wanted.

:davis


----------



## BasedHaitch (Feb 20, 2016)

Alex riley, swagger, ryback adios!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait... he fucking released SANDOW? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

That Orton wwe page not being there is a little strange but I doubt he's going anywhere. WWE would never want to release him and at the Hall of Fame, Orton said he has another 5-10 years left in him.


----------



## MagglePole (Mar 20, 2016)

He may be a knobender and I a mighty claret, but I'll miss that Preston cockney


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Finally people can shut the fuck up about Sandow now. Shit was annoying.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Shit I'll miss Sandow and Barrett a lot...
And Cameron's ass too I guess


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Has Hideo Itami like wrestled AT ALL Lateley? Cuz i might sense he's next for the chop


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Good to see people on here are not fake caring about some talented they never care about such as Alex Riley or Hornswoggle. It's bit sad some people on facebook all of sudden to care about them just for the sake of complaining.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EK Revolver said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton
> 
> Randy Orton profile page gone from WWE.com
> 
> As for Sandow, I really don't care.... Outside Mizdow he never entertained me.


Not a snowball's chance that is not an error unless for some odd reason this shoulder injury has spurred some complication and even then: highly doubtful Randy has a quiet retirement. When Randy is on he is one of the very best in the business and always one of WWE's very few big names and experienced main eventers very much needed with this new crop.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Vince is a fucking idiot releasing these talents


:lbjwut
:gtfo


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Has Hideo Itami like wrestled AT ALL Lateley? Cuz i might sense he's next for the chop


He has an injured shoulder. It's been re-injured or something because the doctors didnt fix the issue or didnt see another issue during surgery.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

EK Revolver said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randyorton
> 
> Randy Orton profile page gone from WWE.com
> 
> As for Sandow, I really don't care.... Outside Mizdow he never entertained me.


Old news.

Irrelevant Opinion.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> That Orton wwe page not being there is a little strange but I doubt he's going anywhere. WWE would never want to release him and at the Hall of Fame, Orton said he has another 5-10 years left in him.


Orton has the time his shoulders allow him to have. He might want another 5+ years not its not going to happen if he is throwing out dislocations by taking out trash cans.

He is finished.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I wish WWE would just announce all releases instead of waiting


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Pretty much HAD TO KNOW this was coming.

I said a few days ago here that I really felt WWE could cut ties with 15 or so and not lose any generality.

Hornswoggle and El Torito: Served their purposes, and did very well doing so. Nothing there for them though.

Zeb Colter/Dutch Mantell: A little surprised they don't make him a coach or something. More than wore out welcome in front of the camera with the MexAmerica thing and Swagger, though.

Alex Riley: One of those guys you're more than shocked lasted THIS LONG.

Cameron: Wasn't she only about a notch or two above Eva Marie on the talent chain to begin with?

Santino Marella: I guess this is more an official parting of the ways with Santino, as hadn't he retired a year or two back anyway because of the neck?

Wade Barrett and Damien Sandow: Really about the only two people on the list who were over at the time of release (at least with the audience). But no shock in any capacity these both got cut.

That's eight. Ryback would make nine. So to get to 15, there'd have to be six more, and I would not be surprised if there were.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

I would be mad if they release Orton without have him and Brock clash first.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking Sandow's been released?! Man fuck WWE. I understand Barrett since he's the one who wanted to leave, but Sandow? A damn shame. So much wasted potential with a talent like Sandow.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Gay for Clay said:


> Only one of value lost so far are Cameron and Zeb. Rest were a bunch of jobber geeks.


No. Zeb could have been a coach or agent, I could see that.

Cameron was of zero value to the company whatsoever.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

DJ2334 said:


> Fucking Sandow's been released?! Man fuck WWE. I understand Barrett since he's the one who wanted to leave, but Sandow? A damn shame. So much wasted potential with a talent like Sandow.


Surprised that one didn't happen a year ago, especially after they so botched the whole turn at the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol you guys. New japan and roh is for top shelf in ring workers, or you have to start with them. Sandow isnt good enough for either, barrett might get a shot.

El torito is already or going to be resigned to one of the 2 big mexican promotions

Cameron will be showing it all soon

Zeb can work anywhere he wants as a booking advisor


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Barrett will make a big splash in Japan, if he goes there. Dude has evil gaijin written all over him. He'd be a great fit for the Bullet Club, actually.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


>


Only objection to the poster is I don't think it's complete yet.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I feel bad for a few of the names, really mostly Sandow. No clue what this guy did to warrant getting released, the last thing I remember was the Mizdow thing, he was getting massive pops, and then inexplicably they teamed him with Curtis Axel for that Mega Powers thing.... after shortly after that got the nix due to the Hogan scandal. So weird seeing this happen, this can all be traced back to that MITB cash in on Cena. Everyone knew it was bad, but I don't think anybody would think it would become *this* bad lol. And the only reason they even did that cash in if I remember was so that episode of RAW could be competitive with some sports game that was on that night lol. I really want to see a shoot video from this guy and I can't imagine it will be long before one comes out.

Santino is understandable, wasn't he already pretty much retired? Ditto with Zeb, was a big fan but on the flip side the guy had a long and documented history in the business. He will probably find booking work somewhere. I'm very glad Hornswoggle got released, 10 years on the big stage lmao..... that's literally longer than probably 98% of the wrestlers that have walked through the companies doors. Not really disappointed with King Barrett either, this is a smart move, either try to get into acting or get in a different wrestling league where he will get a real push.

Out of all of those dudes, the only other one I feel really bad for is Alex Riley. I remember he was in the dog house once or twice, but for shit that happened like half a decade ago. I think one of the big things was him sand bagging Jack Swagger like a LONG time ago. It's really weird how HHH was in the dog house for like 3 months back in the day for the Madison Square Garden shit, yet nowadays, dudes pretty much stay in the dog house for 3 to 5 years, and sometimes never get another chance. What else did he do though to stay in the dog house so long?


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Nothing too surprising here. With all the recent callups and a wealth of talent and potential in NXT they needed to trim the fat so to speak. As most have mentioned only Barrett and Sandow are major losses, and Barrett was the one who decided not to renew. I know Sandow is loved, but honestly it may be good for him to go off and explore new opportunities. I for one enjoyed Riley previously, but it had become obvious his time to shine had passed. Wouldn't be surprised to see a few more releases such as Ryback - even the Ascension perhaps though they could still be used as jobbers to all the new, incoming tag teams much like the Social Outcasts are.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I predict the following releases...

Barrett
Sandow
Riley
Cameron
Zeb
Hornswoggle
El Tositdo
Santino


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Not sure if he's going to be on this list, but there is word Mark Henry is leaving on good terms with the company when his contract is up.

(For real this time.  )


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wait Santino Marella has been under contract this whole time? Wtf has he been doing?

Anyways, necessary cuts, roster was bloated, only one I'll miss is Barrett.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If divas getting released I hope it's Tamina. She holding Naomi back and have zero credibility, entertainment value and popularity. No reason to keep her with current strong roster.


----------



## plibige (Jun 29, 2015)

I suppose like people have said we don't know what goes on back stage and who's toes he stepped on but he must have made a big mistake to fall so badly.

Sandow should have won the andre the giant battle royal last year, he should have had a great feud with Miz, he should have got more out of money in the bank than he did, he should have been treated better.

He was over, we wanted to be entertained and he was entertaining us, but he obviously pissed off the wrong person. I hope he goes to ROH/NJPW and lights the world on fire because we all know he had a lot more to offer than he was allowed show.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sandow is more talented and over than The Guy. Fucking Fact. WWE :kobefacepalm


Nah, he's really not.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Let me try some REAL predictions of some remaining cuts they could probably make.

As I said, I think Ryback's a given.

One of Swagger and Ziggler, if not both.

Henry, as I just noted.

Alicia Fox, I would have to think, has to be worried today.

The Ascension (Viktor now, Konnor when the suspension ends)

How many of the Outcasts do you think survive, especially with Rose probably on his way out in six or seven weeks?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I would love to see Barrett in ICW.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Pummy said:


> If divas getting released I hope it's Tamina. She holding Naomi back and have zero credibility, entertainment value and popularity. No reason to keep her with current strong roster.


Just repackage her as Nia Jax on the main roster while you're working on getting Nia Jax to the main roster.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Orton has the time his shoulders allow him to have. He might want another 5+ years not its not going to happen if he is throwing out dislocations by taking out trash cans.
> 
> He is finished.


The getting hurt by taking out trash cans is bullshit. He got injured in the ring in Chicago back in October.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone does know the list was posted and it's just generally people who haven't been utilized on TV, right?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wait Santino Marella has been under contract this whole time? Wtf has he been doing?
> 
> Anyways, necessary cuts, roster was bloated, only one I'll miss is Barrett.


Hes been working as an ambassador since retiring.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Wrestlefire said:


> Let me try some REAL predictions of some remaining cuts they could probably make.
> 
> As I said, I think Ryback's a given.
> 
> ...


Ziggler renewed his contract a bit ago so he isn't going anywhere and Henry strikes me as one of those "employed for life" types.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> Let me try some REAL predictions of some remaining cuts they could probably make.
> 
> As I said, I think Ryback's a given.
> 
> ...


_*Why would Alicia Have to worry? She just signed a 3 year deal to stay within the company.*_


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Remember when people here thought Barrett, Sandow and Riley were the future of the company? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sandow go to lucha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wrestlefire said:


> Not sure if he's going to be on this list, but there is word Mark Henry is leaving on good terms with the company when his contract is up.
> 
> (For real this time.  )


Actually, as per Henry on Talk is Jericho: Henry is winding down his ring career and will be working with marketing as well as being a liaison between strongman/pro weightlifters wanting to get in WWE and the WWE. In fact, right now when these types of guys start before they get turned over to NXT: Mark Henry works with them on the basics in the ring.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Not sure if he's going to be on this list, but there is word Mark Henry is leaving on good terms with the company when his contract is up.
> 
> (For real this time.  )


Yep, called that one yesterday. Seems pretty likely given that he'd like to retire soon and doesn't get used much.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Trublez said:


> Ziggler renewed his contract a bit ago so he isn't going anywhere and Henry strikes me as one of those "employed for life" types.


Any word on Swagger in that regard? If not...



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Why would Alicia Have to worry? She just signed a 3 year deal to stay within the company.*_


Which begs the question... WHY????



WrestlingOracle said:


> Actually, as per Henry on Talk is Jericho: Henry is winding down his ring career and will be working with marketing as well as being a liaison between strongman/pro weightlifters wanting to get in WWE and the WWE. In fact, right now when these types of guys start before they get turned over to NXT: Mark Henry works with them on the basics in the ring.


To me, his "release" would then be equivalent to Colter's, I would hope. Mantell can still do a lot for that company (if he wants to) as an agent, NXT coach, etc and so forth and so on.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

There has to more surely?.. With the amount of new signings recently and the amount of development coming in, you would expect more. Even if it was failed development guys


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Saying someone is overrated is the most overrated way of taking a dig at any type of athlete. Sandow has potential to be a stud hand. They did give him MITB and he was getting decent booking up until losing it to Cena on a random RAW. Somewhere along the way Vince probably just changed his tune and he could never recover. Now that he's officially been released, as shitty and wrong as it may seem, it's probably the best thing for him at this point. He's only 33. Go somewhere else for 2 or 3 years and come back completely rebuilt. That is of he still wants to pursue wrestling. And if he doesn't come back and finds his niche in another market, so be it.

Luke Gallows was released 6 years ago. Look where he is now.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

DaveTommo said:


> There has to more surely?.. With the amount of new signings recently and the amount of development coming in, you would expect more. Even if it was failed development guys


I had about six more that I felt could go too.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Releases Thread *Keep it here friends**



Aficionado said:


> Saying someone is overrated is the most overrated way of taking a dig at any type of athlete. Sandow has potential to be a stud hand. They did give him MITB and he was getting decent booking up until losing it to Cena on a random RAW. Somewhere along the way Vince probably just changed his tune and he could never recover. Now that he's officially been released, as shitty and wrong as it may seem, it's probably the best thing for him at this point. He's only 33. Go somewhere else for 2 or 3 years and come back completely rebuilt. That is of he still wants to pursue wrestling. And if he doesn't come back and finds his niche in another market, so be it.
> 
> Luke Gallows was released 6 years ago. Look where he is now.


Sandow, to me, could be one of those guys Paul Heyman talked about on a podcast when he talked to Steve Austin about Austin having a hand in the gimmick.

If you don't like my input, you could fire me. I'll go to ROH, NJPW, etc. and so forth, work my ass off, get noticed. And when you want me back, it'll cost you more money.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Signing a new contract doesn't automatically prevent them from the chop. :lmao.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> Why the fuck is David O Tunga still in WWE when he hasn't been on tv in years?


Otunga is done on TV
He's one of the WWEs lawyers now


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope NXT snatches up that 'hot free agent' Damien Sandow.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Releases Thread *Keep it here friends**



The One Man Gang said:


> That's great and good for him. I hope he does do well in the indies. He deserves it.
> 
> But as a fan of his, I'd like to actually be able to watch him perform. I won't be able to watch him when he's performing for some indie show in Joe Schmo, Ohio.


Indie wrestling isn't really that hard to access anymore though. 99% of indie events are filmed and released on DVD/MP4. Some promotions even have the WWE Network-esque streaming services where a fixed fee per month gives you access to their entire library. Very easy to access unless you're the kind of person who just likes to turn on the TV and watch wrestling. I will admit that following indie wrestling can be kind of a hassle.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

MrWalsh said:


> Otunga is done on TV
> He's one of the WWEs lawyers now


Raw Pre-show, right?


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I hope NXT snatches up that 'hot free agent' Damien Sandow.



That would be a good angle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

From the closed thread:



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> This is who should be chopped but some won't because of the PC brigade....
> 
> Darren Young
> Adam Rose
> ...


Young probably has a job for life because of Be A Star and how they need someone like him.

Rose probably IS gone in about six weeks.

Fandango definitely falls on the list of guys who should be cut. Would be surprised if he survives the day, though the tag angle might keep him around.

Primo and Epico? Are they ever going to leave Puerto Rico? 

Are they going to keep the other three Outcasts together? If not, you could cut them all loose and not lose that much.

Ryder is probably done, and most of the roster probably knew it. There was word his IC title win was demanded by the other people in the match!

Kane and The Big Show... I know those are two common names, but I think both have jobs for life -- behind the scenes if not in front of the camera. ESPECIALLY Kane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2K JAY said:


> Remember when people here thought Barrett, Sandow and Riley were the future of the company?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Maybe they meant the future of TNA.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

None of these guys were particularly good wrestlers, so its no big loss. 

Barrett overachieved in his first year in WWE. The guy was green as fuck and yet somehow allowed to main event PPVs while Daniel Bryan was fired from the company fpalm I remember people arguing "BUT HES GOT MIC SKILLZZZ!"... fuck that. The guy was balls in the ring. Still is. He had potential with the "Fight Club" gimmick but they half assed it cause he should have been a "Bounty Hunter"/One man APA character who people pay to beat up people. He should have wrestled with the jeans look aswell. But the guy was never gonna be a main eventer. His matches were fucking boring.

Same goes for Sandow. As soon as he dropped "The Genius" ripoff gimmick, it was all out the door for him. I don't think I've ever watched a Sandow match and said "Damn, that was good!"... WWE is more 'wrestling orientated' now than ever before. They embrace quality matches like Zayn vs Nakamura and push the quality wrestlers now. Whereas in 2009-2011 when these guys were in their 'prime' (I guess you could say), they pushed people solely on mic skills and look. A terrible idea when you think about it.

Riley was a joke. Couldn't wrestle to save his life. But he talked a decent promo, so everyone here thought he was brilliant. fpalm 

Cameron - shit. Can't believe she even got a job after that whole "Melina vs Alicia Fox" shit.

Hornswoggle... :lmao. Probably the biggest con artist ever. Manages to keep a job for like 11 years. That's longer than The fucking Rock, longer than Austin, longer than Daniel Bryan, etc etc. Vince must have finally found the goat-fucking photos that Hornswoggle was blackmailing him with for the past 11 years.

El Torito - They could have easily put this guy with the Lucha Dragons. Or even just make him Kalisto's mascot or something like that. But oh well. He was brought into do a job, and the gimmick has ended, so it makes sense.

Overall, necessary cuts. I'm gonna guess the Ascension and the Social Outcasts (minus Bo) are probably next. They suck anyway.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

2K JAY said:


> Remember when people here thought Barrett, Sandow and Riley were the future of the company?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


At least 2 out of the 3 could have been. Unfortunately, backstage politics play a huge role into who becomes successful in the E. All 3 were pretty over at one point of their careers and WWE just didn't utilize the momentum.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outside of Barrett none of them had any real value. Barrett was a failure to do to both though. WWE initially fucked him over with how the Nexus ended. But then Barrett's body fucked him over every other time they tried to build him up.

Barrett is the perfect example of you don't always get a 2nd chance for real lol. The first mistake they probably thought "he'll be around" then his body said no I won't lol.

But I don't blame them. No use keeping a guy around that gets injured every time you try to establish him (even if he should have already been established.)


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Tyler Breeze or Summer Rae, dibs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Barrett...










#Team2010 is dying right before my eyes. I really wish WWE the best of luck with this indy movement. Because it's crushing my very soul. Ironically enough, Sami is my current top fave atm followed by Swagger.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

I love Ziggler and all, but dude must have the pix of HHH being banged out by Big Show or something because the way the company treats him and the way he treats the company how the fuck does he keep a job there?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

skolpo said:


> At least 2 out of the 3 could have been. Unfortunately, backstage politics play a huge role into who becomes successful in the E. All 3 were pretty over at one point of their careers and WWE just didn't utilize the momentum.


No only one guy had a future that was Barrett. Sandow and Riley are barely midcarder.

Just because a heat magnet like Miz can get you babyface pops doesn't mean you're 1. Over alone and 2. A future star. 

Their career highlights are being Miz's assistant and being Miz's stunt double. Their careers were going nowhere.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Is booker gone too since he's doing gfw now or is that a side thing????


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> No only one guy had a future that was Barrett. Sandow and Riley are barely midcarder.
> 
> Just because a heat magnet like Miz can get you babyface pops doesn't mean you're 1. Over alone and 2. A future star.
> 
> Their career highlights are being Miz's assistant and being Miz's stunt double. Their careers were going nowhere.


Sandow was beloved because he bought into the shit gimmicks they gave him and he went all out with it. Miz also hasnt been a heat magnet since 2011 or something and even then he was more like a room temperature magnet or something. Sandow was over in a way that few WWE stars ever get. He did so without being represented as a good wrestler too which is even more rare from a guy not coming from the indies. 

It doesnt matter whether indie wrestling fans understood Sandow or shit...what mattered were the pops he was getting and what I wouldnt even call a complete failure on WWE's part to capitalize I would call it a complete lack of effort to capitalize.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

2K JAY said:


> None of these guys were particularly good wrestlers, so its no big loss.
> 
> Barrett overachieved in his first year in WWE. The guy was green as fuck and yet somehow allowed to main event PPVs while Daniel Bryan was fired from the company fpalm I remember people arguing "BUT HES GOT MIC SKILLZZZ!"... fuck that. The guy was balls in the ring. Still is. He had potential with the "Fight Club" gimmick but they half assed it cause he should have been a "Bounty Hunter"/One man APA character who people pay to beat up people. He should have wrestled with the jeans look aswell. But the guy was never gonna be a main eventer. His matches were fucking boring.
> 
> ...


I always thought Wade was a solid wrestler myself. Not outstanding but i liked his style. Sandow wasn't a great ring worker either but he was a massively wasted character. I praise ring skills a lot on here but Barrett and Sandow were good examples of guys who had a pretty diverse skill set that deserved a lot more IMO.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Surprised about Sandow. He's a capable wrestler, the crowd are naturally drawn to him, great talker and has been pretty perfect with every role he's been given. People talking about people being "misused" all the time, but being the world champion isn't the only thing in wrestling. The ability to nail a gimmick, at least in WWE, is really the number one goal everyone should have and Sandow was always able to do that.

Barrett I was big on when he first started. Shame he could have had one world title run back then but it's not a huge loss anymore.

Couldn't care less about the rest.

I hope guys like The Ascension and Fandango don't go before they get a change. Konnor is pretty abysmal but Viktor and Fandango are basically normal enough looking pro wrestlers who are fairly capable, so they should get a chance to change it up before they get kicked out. Darren Young is pretty terrible but others mentioned him. Big Show should probably get cut since there's nothing positive about him and he recently started to seem a bit bitter in an interview or two.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Swagger gets released so he can train for the Olympics and disgrace America like the geek he is.
> 
> @swagger_ROCKS
> @Jack Thwagger


:draper2 maybe they'll just spike no show Brock/Taker's pay and release the rest of the geeks on the roster as well. Enjoy Double U Double U Eee in 2018, brehs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> Which begs the question... WHY????


_*This may come to a shocker to you but there are some people that happen to like Alicia Fox in the WWE. Such a underrated talent that can wrestler decently and the company happens to like her. Plus she does a lot of social media appearance work. :draper2*_


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm going to miss Sandow and Barrett.

And good for the big guy for expressing himself.(Y)
WWE would have looked like a piece of shit if they would've released him after that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :draper2 maybe they'll just spike no show Brock/Taker's pay and release the rest of the geeks on the roster as well. Enjoy Double U Double U Eee in 2018, brehs.


It's likely they release all the WWE guys and replace them with all indy and tna guys with 30 minute matches and no storylines. This is the new Era now wooo.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> No only one guy had a future that was Barrett. Sandow and Riley are barely midcarder.
> 
> Just because a heat magnet like Miz can get you babyface pops doesn't mean you're 1. Over alone and 2. A future star.
> 
> Their career highlights are being Miz's assistant and being Miz's stunt double. Their careers were going nowhere.


Daniel Bryan was also Miz's "assistant." Honestly, I don't think that plays into a role of their success or not. It's all about being over, which they were. WWE had the opportunity to capitalize on their momentum and it's not that they squandered their chances, they simply chose not to do so. We all know why Riley is where he is ala Cena, and Sandow was simply underutilized. Once Sandow came out of Miz's shadow, they didn't even try to place him in the spotlight. The only reason their careers didn't go anywhere was because the WWE chose to make it so. A lot of times people believe that wrestlers will only become successful if they were over, but ultimately it's up to the WWE. Just look at the main event now. Someone that's there shouldn't be there but WWE is telling us that he is. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

skolpo said:


> At least 2 out of the 3 could have been. Unfortunately, backstage politics play a huge role into who becomes successful in the E. All 3 were pretty over at one point of their careers and WWE just didn't utilize the momentum.


Times have changed. WWE no longer push people on the "look" anymore. They're looking for guys who can bring it in the ring. Even Reigns has had great matches. Better matches than those 3, thats for sure.

If you ask me, they were rightfully midcarders. But I won't deny that Sandow was over for a bit last year. Still, though, anyone could have turned on The Miz and they would be over. Alex Riley is proof of that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

If only WCW was still around. Bischoff needs to hit the lotto and make a new company.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Is booker gone too since he's doing gfw now or is that a side thing????


I think that's a side thing. 

I hope Social Outcast is safe. Adam Rose is probably gone but the other members are cool. They do the most with what they're given.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sandow is a case of such squandered potential, the unpulled trigger. In my estimation, he was a true talent. I hope he lands on his feet and finds a place that would properly utilize his abilities.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Shame about Barrett but I saw this one coming a mile off, since his original tweet war with Rooney.





*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I think that's a side thing.
> 
> I hope Social Outcast is safe. Adam Rose is probably gone but the other members are cool. They do the most with what they're given.


What was your old username?


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

2K JAY said:


> Times have changed. WWE no longer push people on the "look" anymore. They're looking for guys who can bring it in the ring. Even Reigns has had great matches. Better matches than those 3, thats for sure.
> 
> If you ask me, they were rightfully midcarders. But I won't deny that Sandow was over for a bit last year. Still, though, anyone could have turned on The Miz and they would be over. Alex Riley is proof of that.


Can't argue about the "looks" comment.

I think it would have been fine if they at least remain as midcarders. This whole year, the only one out of the three that had consistent TV time was Barrett, and he was placed in a jobbing stable. The other two deserved at least a chance to shine, IMO. If they weren't going to be successful, at least let their talent showcase that and not politics.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> What was your old username?


Empress.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

Rumors are Orton is next on the chopping block https://twitter.com/PWPNation/status/728669501131264001


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Empress.


Ohh OK one of my favorite posters, like the new name btw.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Really hope Wade Barrett isn't done with wrestling like the rumors suggest, I do think he has a lot more to offer any wrestling company that picks him up. Personally would love him to end up in TNA and rebuild himself like Drew did but we'll see. All the best to the poor sods that have lost their jobs, but for some like Sandow it could be a blessing in disguise if they prove wwe was wrong to release them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Surprised Ryback didn't get cut yet. 

I'd be really surprised if Orton loses his job.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

Indywrestlersrule said:


> Rumors are Orton is next on the chopping block https://twitter.com/PWPNation/status/728669501131264001


I hope it is true about Orton. He is a wanker.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Shame about Cameron, squandered potential and was improving big time. Liked Riley too. I couldn't care less about the rest tho.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

The biggest name of this list is yet to be announced.....fella


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

skolpo said:


> Daniel Bryan was also Miz's "assistant." Honestly, I don't think that plays into a role of their success or not. It's all about being over, which they were. WWE had the opportunity to capitalize on their momentum and it's not that they squandered their chances, they simply chose not to do so. We all know why Riley is where he is ala Cena, and Sandow was simply underutilized. Once Sandow came out of Miz's shadow, they didn't even try to place him in the spotlight. The only reason their careers didn't go anywhere was because the WWE chose to make it so. A lot of times people believe that wrestlers will only become successful if they were over, but ultimately it's up to the WWE. Just look at the main event now. Someone that's there shouldn't be theyre but WWE is telling us that he is. Nothing you can do about it.


Bryan was actually over thats the difference. Sandow was "I take pity on you over" and Ron Simmons "comedy bit over. Just because a lot of hardcore fans felt bad for them and Sandow got laughs doesn't mean they were really over without Miz



St. Hubbins said:


> Sandow was beloved because he bought into the shit gimmicks they gave him and he went all out with it. Miz also hasnt been a heat magnet since 2011 or something and even then he was more like a room temperature magnet or something. Sandow was over in a way that few WWE stars ever get. He did so without being represented as a good wrestler too which is even more rare from a guy not coming from the indies.
> 
> It doesnt matter whether indie wrestling fans understood Sandow or shit...what mattered were the pops he was getting and what I wouldnt even call a complete failure on WWE's part to capitalize I would call it a complete lack of effort to capitalize.


No Sandow was comedy bit over with most and "omg why would they give him that gimmick poor guy" over with the hardcore fans. Nobody cares about Sandow outside of him doing lowcard comedy shit. And there's only so much you can do with a guy who's been wrestling 13 years with that low of a ceiling. 

I call BS on anyone saying Sandow desereved more. 95% of the Sandow deserved more crowd don't even know what they'd do with him besides "put him in the midcard" which is barely an idea


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I'm actually shocked Ryback, Rose and Konner weren't booted.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It sucks to know that Riley didn't get a fair chance to be the main roster. I enjoyed his work in NXT. If they cut orton then expect tna get a chance to compete with the WWE again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The only real loss to me out of all the releases is Barrett, he was a favourite of mine. Been a fan since he was on NXT's old format. There was also rumours that his contract was up and that wasn't gonna resign so I was prepared for his departure, but it still sucks. He's said that he's taking a break from wrestling altogether which I think he really needs.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ziggler shitting himself about now


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

No chance Sheamus gets released. Guy was WWE Champion a couple months ago.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I've searched for "released" in wwedotcom,and well,there is that


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Most of these are acceptable. 
I think they could've done way more with Sandow though.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Out of all these releases so far, Damien Sandow is the only one I have a hard time wrapping my head around. Here's a guy who got saddled with a (at first glance) shitty gimmick which was never intended to get as big as it did and he made it work, and how did he get rewarded? Made to look like an idiot, paired with an irrelevant Curtis Axel and taken off of tv in hopes of getting his popularity to fade away. I think for most people he's one of those "what could have been" cases, if only the company got behind him. It's crazy how he was still so over as of this past Monday even though he barely got any tv time.

Sandow is someone who should've been a fixture of the midcard getting regular airtime, but he wasn't and he didn't because he got over when he wasn't supposed to. You can say how he was just a stupid gimmick and would've died out eventually, even if that was the case he should have naturally died out if that was his destiny instead of being forced to obscurity because he got himself over. And to make the pill harder to swallow, it wasn't a career ending injury or lack of work ethic that ended his WWE career. Your own company, the ones who hired your ass, took you out and buried you to irrelevancy because they could.

I'm not even a fan of Damien Sandow, fact is though that he was one of the most popular midcard acts they've had in years, and instead of running with it (which every promoter with a sense of business would have done) they took him off tv to try and cool him off. It pretty much sums up WWE's mentality when it comes to their talent; don't you dare to get over unless we allow you to because it can cost you your career.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If Dusty didn't die last year Stardust probably on frontrunning right now. That guy is finished and nobody can do anything to save him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The only real loss to me from all these releases is Barrett, been a fan since he was on NXT's old format. There was also rumours that he wasn't gonna resign when his contract was up so I was prepared for his departure but it still sucks. He has said that he's taking a break from wrestling and honestly, I think he needs it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Rosa Mendes: Still employed. SMH.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I'd put money on more than a few of these names being released within the next year:
> - Adam Rose
> - Barrett
> - Bo Dallas
> ...





The High King said:


> now 2 of your list gone......


4...and that's just today. I only said within the next year. Mark Henry's pretty much been confirmed as leaving soon. That leaves 13 left, and there might be more releases today but I kind of doubt it at this point since it's been a few hours since the last announcement. There may be the occasional releases throughout the year and there's always next year's spring cleaning too. By that time, I think _at least_ half the names up there will be gone.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*This may come to a shocker to you but there are some people that happen to like Alicia Fox in the WWE. Such a underrated talent that can wrestler decently and the company happens to like her. Plus she does a lot of social media appearance work. :draper2*_


Then push her up the card!

Today almost seems to be a message that it is more important to be liked than to be good (or even pushed).


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, I had the feeling they would release Sandow, but still has hope for him. At least it should be easy for him to find a new promotion. He is really good, but doesn't have the right "look" for Vince.
With the erst: I don't care. Wade didn't want to sign a new contract anyway, so no issues, even though they should've done way more with him. Sadly Cena was hungry,


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Moto said:


> Rosa Mendes: Still employed. SMH.


She's got something on Vince. :vince


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Barret & Sandow being released is depressing.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

On this list El Torito has the brightest future. Goes back to Mascarita Dorado and to LU and AAA or even CMLL to make money


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Randy Orton rumoured on twitter (TWITTER, so pinch of salt) due to a 3rd wellness violation. But I must stress TWITTER.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PF69 said:


> She's got something on Vince. :vince


Yeah a harassment case on Michael Hayes if she wants it


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Randy's profile is back up again for me. http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randy-orton


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*This may come to a shocker to you but there are some people that happen to like Alicia Fox in the WWE. Such a underrated talent that can wrestler decently and the company happens to like her. Plus she does a lot of social media appearance work. :draper2*_


She was the first female in company history to ever appear in India. They see her as ambassador. I wouldn't be shocked iff she got a job as an agent on the main roster or coach if she wanted it when she aged. She still looks good because black don't crack, can work, and is a company girl. She's probably a lifer in the same way MArk Henry, KAne, or Big Show are


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Was expecting Barrett to be going, I think he's been tremendously underused, maybe if he weren't so unlucky with injuries he'd have been used better but I always thought his nationality held him back. If you're not from North America or Samoa you're always going to struggle.

With hindsight Sandow shouldn't really be a surprise, the guy's been a support act ever since Cena beat him. I found him entertaining.

Couldn't give two fucks about the rest of them.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't believe Barrett never be WWE champion at least once until he gone. You must be lying if you tell me that in 2010.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Yea..and honestly this is probably the release that has shocked me the most so far. I live in the Toronto area and Santino runs a wrestling school in the area and always has this indy wrestling company called Destiny Wrestling.. show up every six week for a show. He would sell all the licensed WWE merchandise by approval from the WWE Stamford office and had most of his Wrestling gear from his days in WWE always on display at his gym.
> 
> They seem to still have a great relationship as some of the Wrestling guests like Booker T,, Ric Flair, Bray Wyatt would come to the show sometimes. Im guessing this is just purely a cost cutting measure and nothing more.


I knew about his MMA gym, didn't know he opened a wrestling school or promotion.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> Then push her up the card!
> 
> Today almost seems to be a message that it is more important to be liked than to be good (or even pushed).


_*Oh, they did pushed her up the card when they let her wrestle at WM this year in that tag team match. *_:bored


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I remember coming on here the night Sandow cashed-in MITB on John Cena, only to lose. I remember seeing people say that that was "the beginning of Sandow's push," & how "WWE made Sandow into a star," and that all the people that claimed Sandow was buried, was "jumping the gun," and needed to "see how it plays out."

Fast forward 2 & a half years later, & Damien Sandow is no longer employed by WWE.

Absolutely amazing, this company is. The treatment of both Sandow & Barrett, should show that "grabbing the brass ring," means fuck all in WWE. Were those two guys the second coming of Rock & Austin? No. But they were guys who got over organically, and they were both guys that were entertaining, no matter the role WWE gave them. And WWE, instead of capitalizing on Barrett & Sandow's talent, buried and now released them.

First Barrett. Nexus was a hot angle in 2010, and WWE fed the entire group to Cena. Then Bad News Barrett. It got really fucking over in 2014, and WWE took the gimmick away, stuck him as King Barrett, and jobbed him out for the rest of his deal.

Then Sandow. He got over as the Saviour of The Masses, and WWE did nothing with him. Then he got over as Miz's stunt double. And when that gimmick ended, WWE still had him as a jobber. Personally, Sandow & Barrett are the two of the most recent biggest examples of wasted talent I can recall. 

Hopefully, this isn't the end of Sandow & Barrett. I think those two can be amazing in another promotion. I'd love to see Sandow in TNA, and I think Barrett would be great in the British scene, or in NJPW.*


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh man! I REALLY LIKED Alex Riley. Did the WWE not see his talent? Or was the release mutual? I thought the A-Ry had it all. He could have been a MEGA STAR! Seriously!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BArrett is fragile. Sandow has never been over on his own, don't confusre leeching off Miz/Cody/Savage as him getting over


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:gameover


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LiquidPain said:


> Oh man! I REALLY LIKED Alex Riley. Did the WWE not see his talent? Or was the release mutual? I thought the guy had it all. He could have been a MEGA STAR! Seriously!


What summed his ass up was when he attacked the wrong person to end NXT


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

TNA Bound for Glory Main event: Hornswaggle vs. El Torotito(C) for the TNA world title. Swaggle gets his moment.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> BArrett is fragile. Sandow has never been over on his own, don't confusre leeching off Miz/Cody/Savage as him getting over


*These excuses don't work. Randy Orton is an 11-time champ, and he gets injured far more than Barrett does. And that still doesn't excuse not capitalizing on Nexus, when they were hot.

And please explain how Sandow "leeched" on Cody, when it was both of them that made that team work.

And hell, from what I heard, Sandow got a good pop at Mania this year. If he only got over because of "leeching on other wrestlers," that wouldn't be the case.*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

skarvika said:


> Man there's some weird reactions to this Sandow news
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728639307540475904


I followed that account. She always have humor in her timeline. Don't take it seriously(I actually like her btw)


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Some people on here really need to refer to what being over and being buried actually mean.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> TNA Bound for Glory Main event: Hornswaggle vs. El Torotito(C) for the TNA world title. Swaggle gets his moment.


That's if TNA is still around by October.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> BArrett is fragile. Sandow has never been over on his own, don't confusre leeching off Miz/Cody/Savage as him getting over


LOL I remember when fucking Sandow was champs with Miz and people WANTED THEM To break up and I was like, this is YOUR GUYS ONE TICKET, he will be NOTHING OTHERWISE. Then everyone is SHOCKED WWE BURIED HIM. The same people probably said Bryan getting injured WHILE WORLD champion WAS GREAT for career not jobbing to brock, and having to wrestle Kane. Now Retried to early. 

Most of the people do not KNOW WHAT IS REALLY BEST for wrestlers at all as much as they claim they do, people get greedy, I have a saying TAKE WHAT YOU CAN GET.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE BIG GUY lives to fight another day! roud

Saddened but not surprised in the least to see Barrett, Sandow and Riley released. Three guys who could've been cornerstones of the mid-card, with Barrett in particular being a believable main event talent under his Bad News gimmick, yet they're thrown under the bus because lolWWE.

:evans at Cameron, Hornswoggle and especially Marella taking this long to get axed though, especially since Santino had been retired since 2014.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> She was the first female in company history to ever appear in India. They see her as ambassador. I wouldn't be shocked iff she got a job as an agent on the main roster or coach if she wanted it when she aged. She still looks good because black don't crack, can work, and is a company girl. She's probably a lifer in the same way MArk Henry, KAne, or Big Show are


*That is a achievement that Alicia has added since being a 1x Diva's Champion. That is actually bigger than the title it's self. She is a ambassador thanks to her amazing social media appearance work. I can see her becoming a coach after her in ring career is done and she retires from the business. Alicia still looks hot and sexy at the same time. I am proud of her for her hard work. *


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Serious question, I know Alex Riley was in the dog house but what did he even do? Only thing I can remember was he sand bagged Jack Swagger in a match, and also didn't he get busted for weed? Was that it or anything else?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> :gameover


Damn, that was EXACTLY 3 years ago. And 3 years later, he's released. It's a cold world.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Rick_James said:


> Serious question, I know Alex Riley was in the dog house but what did he even do? Only thing I can remember was he sand bagged Jack Swagger in a match, and also didn't he get busted for weed? Was that it or anything else?


Well isn't the long term rumor that Cena was ribbing him backstage and Riley took it the wrong way and that led to WWE officials souring on him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


>










Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Empress.















OwenSES said:


> Randy's profile is back up again for me. http://www.wwe.com/superstars/randy-orton


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

lmao Alicia Fox survived another one?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Betcha somebody who works at WWE.com took down Orton's profile temporarily just to troll lol.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay I actually think Raw's gonna have a shit ton of Sandow chants.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Betcha somebody who works at WWE.com took down Orton's profile temporarily just to troll lol.


Almost got us

:damnyou


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember when people were saying that Sandow losing the MITB briefcase to John Cena was going to be the beginning of a new phase in his career. Not so much. When you get buried by John Cena, you're done, just like Barrett. They never come back.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BackstabberColón said:


> Okay I actually think Raw's gonna have a shit ton of Sandow chants.


Raw's in Omaha, Nebraska this week.









Gonna be lucky to get chants of any kind this week, let alone Sandow ones.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Incoming Sandow chants on Raw!!!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

OwenSES said:


> Well isn't the long term rumor that Cena was ribbing him backstage and Riley took it the wrong way and that led to WWE officials souring on him.


Hmm.... maybe you're right. Either way it's just crazy that they'd bury this dude for years upon years.


----------



## Nakamura (Sep 3, 2014)

Half of these dudes no one gave a fucking about or despised (torito, hornswaggle, alex riley, cameron), got injured too much to matter (wade), or had a gimmick that ran its course (zeb, santino).

Sandow is the one genuine fuck up among these releases.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Bryan was actually over thats the difference. Sandow was "I take pity on you over" and Ron Simmons "comedy bit over. Just because a lot of hardcore fans felt bad for them and Sandow got laughs doesn't mean they were really over without Miz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't argue the comedy bit, quite honestly agree that if they were to progress with that, he wasn't going anywhere. I'm more basing his chances on his work prior to being a Miz stunt double, especially as the intellectual savior. Personally, I felt he had a strong sense of being charismatic on the microphone, especially with his heel schtick. After his loss from cashing in his MITB on Cena, we knew WWE wasn't interested in progressing his character to something bigger.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Sandow gone and I have to admit, I never really cared much for any of his gimmicks.





*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY fucked up on Sandow and Barrett.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

skolpo said:


> Won't argue the comedy bit, quite honestly agree that if they were to progress with that, he wasn't going anywhere. I'm more basing his chances on his work prior to being a Miz stunt double, especially as the intellectual savior. Personally, I felt he had a strong sense of being charismatic on the microphone, especially with his heel schtick. After his loss from cashing in his MITB on Cena, we knew WWE wasn't interested in progressing his character to something bigger.


I think he just has an unfortunate skill set of being really funny but not much else. I think he'll do fine outside of WWE off name alone. Plus he stands out more in a place like LU or ROH who do have their joke guys but don't have Sandow tier joke guys.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Onyx said:


>


This is a fucking joke how Sandow got himself over while Roman cant even get a reaction to be the face champion

It seems the releases have stopped so that must be it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm surprised Swagger is still standing tall. I wonder if another round of cuts awaits?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sad to see anyone lose their job but most of these guys won’t be hurting for work. In a way it’s good for them. They can go out, make their own schedule, make their own appearances, and they now control their own destiny.

I think Barrett will lay low for a while and it seems like he has other interests. I wouldn’t be surprised if TNA signed Sandow as soon as they could. Personally, I want to see the Intellectual Savior in Lucha Underground.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I think Damien will be in TNA Dixie has probably already contacted him

Wade is taking time away from wrestling so who knows where he ends up

Hornswoggle and El Torito will get work in the midget wrestling world

Cameron I think is gonna do porn

Zeb Colter will probabaly manage someone on the indys

Alex Riley will be in Lucha Underground

Santino retired from wrestling hes probably persuing something new


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Cameron I think is gonna do porn


Eww. That's one porno I sure as hell DON'T want to see. Bitch ugly as hell.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think we may get more releases later tonight or in the weekend. Ryback for sure is done and maybe Rose too. It's just the matter of timing and convenience.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

They might give Ryback another chance. 

Rose... no idea.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

If there is any kind of justice in wrestling, Sandow will be a star outside WWE.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I'm still mad that Adam Rose has a job and not Damien Sandow when practically so many peple could have been a more interesting social outcast than Rose.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm surprised Swagger,Ryback and Ascension survived.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Who's going to save us from the halfwit, dimwits and the nitwits now?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sandow is Bateman/EC3 all over again I feel.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Adam Rose may have saved himself by posting his doctor's note. Firing the guy after it came out that his "violation" was from a valid prescription for Adderall would be super bad press.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The only release I really care about is Riley. I really liked what he was trying to do with his character since returning and it sucks that he got injured so soon after his program with Owens in NXT.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Legit upset about Sandow. What incredible potential they treated like shit. 

Disgraceful.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Bryan was actually over thats the difference. Sandow was "I take pity on you over" and Ron Simmons "comedy bit over. Just because a lot of hardcore fans felt bad for them and Sandow got laughs doesn't mean they were really over without Miz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he could have been a lot more. We are in a WWE where Big Show and Kane get to main event 2 PPV's a year. Seriously, I would have had him join up and lead the social outcasts. Literally come out and say "we suck, we lose almost every match, but its because we deviate from the great teams, Im the brains, youre the brawn Axl, youre the heart Bo, and Adam you are the wild card." you dont have to completely rip off Always sunny, but something like that. I would have them start winning through both cheating and team work. Xavier Woods and Big E were getting shit reactions and Kofi Kingston might as well have gotten a deal (for much much less money) like Lesnars where he shows up only to Royal Rumbles to jump on shit...But sometimes putting some shit together can equal a better whole. Give the Social Outcasts a push. You dont have to make them beat guys like Ryback fair, but have them trick the big guy, win by count outs, DQ's, be a baby face team that cheats. It would work a lot better than the other shit they got going on. 

People wanted to like the dude. They wanted to. Why not give the people what they want. Let them have a real stable. How funny would it be to see Sandow or the Social Outcasts play mind games with guys before matches back stage. THey never do shit like that. Have a match between Kane and do things back stage to get him so fired up he gets himself DQ'ed against a guy like Axl, be really nice to the big show since he wont want to hurt someone whose nice to him Have Sandow hit someone with a golf cart before a match accidently or pay some WWE movers money to walk away from a bunch of boxes and get HHH to assign the moving duty to their opponent that night. Its a 3 fucking hour long show on monday night and then another couple hours for Smack down. They could have given these guys some personality, let them be cheesy, it would have worked.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Sandow and Riley will be TNA bound. 

I think Barrett will head into pastures new away from wrestling but still sports related.

Colter and Hornswoggle will probably just do the random convention appearances.

El Torito will probably head back to Mexico.

Cameron will probably try to continue a music media career but we all know it will flop so Wal-Mart beckons. I can't see even TNA wanting her. She is just not cut out for the wrestling business so outside ventures predicted for her.

Santino was already actively retired so I imagine he will remain retired and just make appearances at conventions also.

I have a feeling more are going to be announced over the next week.
If there is any justice Rosa Mendes will be cut.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I dont know how Ryback, Adam Rose, Rosa survived these releases


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

St. Hubbins said:


> I think he could have been a lot more. We are in a WWE where Big Show and Kane get to main event 2 PPV's a year. Seriously, I would have had him join up and lead the social outcasts. Literally come out and say "we suck, we lose almost every match, but its because we deviate from the great teams, Im the brains, youre the brawn Axl, youre the heart Bo, and Adam you are the wild card." you dont have to completely rip off Always sunny, but something like that. I would have them start winning through both cheating and team work. Xavier Woods and Big E were getting shit reactions and Kofi Kingston might as well have gotten a deal (for much much less money) like Lesnars where he shows up only to Royal Rumbles to jump on shit...But sometimes putting some shit together can equal a better whole. Give the Social Outcasts a push. You dont have to make them beat guys like Ryback fair, but have them trick the big guy, win by count outs, DQ's, be a baby face team that cheats. It would work a lot better than the other shit they got going on.
> 
> People wanted to like the dude. They wanted to. Why not give the people what they want. Let them have a real stable. How funny would it be to see Sandow or the Social Outcasts play mind games with guys before matches back stage. THey never do shit like that. Have a match between Kane and do things back stage to get him so fired up he gets himself DQ'ed against a guy like Axl, be really nice to the big show since he wont want to hurt someone whose nice to him Have Sandow hit someone with a golf cart before a match accidently or pay some WWE movers money to walk away from a bunch of boxes and get HHH to assign the moving duty to their opponent that night. Its a 3 fucking hour long show on monday night and then another couple hours for Smack down. They could have given these guys some personality, let them be cheesy, it would have worked.


See thats a dope idea for him. While I think those are some pretty good things to do with him. I think the fact that he's still just a guy who's only good at comedy ultimately makes him a type that would always be close to the chopping block.

You need comedy guys on the roster but I guess he just became expendable with comedy vets like Goldust and R-Truth and new comedy guys like Breeze and Bo.

I do commend you for coming up with an actual idea besides "he could have been in the midcard" as of now you're the only person I've seen give a fully fleshed out and logical path for Sandow well at least one that didn't involve him totally switching characters, losing what was special about him, and becoming Mr. Dark and Serious. So for that I give you 2 thumbs up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Only upset over Sandow. Guy was legit.over. And if they utilized him better. Other then that other then Ryback. Not surprised by the others.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Y'all acting like they're done with the releases, though. You should know your history when it comes to Release Day in WWE. :duck


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> See thats a dope idea for him. While I think those are some pretty good things to do with him. I think the fact that he's still just a guy who's only good at comedy ultimately makes him a type that would always be close to the chopping block.
> 
> You need comedy guys on the roster but I guess he just became expendable with comedy vets like Goldust and R-Truth and new comedy guys like Breeze and Bo.
> 
> I do commend you for coming up with an actual idea besides "he could have been in the midcard" as of now you're the only person I've seen give a fully fleshed out and logical path for Sandow well at least one that didn't involve him totally switching characters, losing what was special about him, and becoming Mr. Dark and Serious. So for that I give you 2 thumbs up.


Yeah its frustrating. It always feels like they have like 2 writers at WWE. They will have like 3 story lines going, and the rest of the cast is in pointless feud mode. I feel the reason the attitude era was the best and the reason WWE inevitably beat WCW is because they cared about the entire show...not just the first and last 15 minutes. Whats Al Snow upto...what predicament has Val Venis gotten himself into this time, The Nation of Domination is going to be really mad at DX...etc... it was must watch all the way through. Now its like 1999 WCW where they want to just gap fill the middle 2.5 hours to get to the storyline they really care about.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ill say too Wade Barrett maybe the most upsetting. Dude was legit over. And had world champ written all over him. But as long as Reigns is all sweet. He should be the one released. Releasing talent the audience actually like.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cameron has a bright future as a Bud Girl at a bush league baseball game ahead of her...

...If she's lucky







Seriously, I don't care how little training you may have had or how inexperienced you may be; anyone dumb enough to try to pin an opponent that's laying on their stomach should have been released the second they walked back through the curtains.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> Alex Riley will be in Lucha Underground


:no



deanambroselover said:


> I dont know how Ryback, Adam Rose, Rosa survived these releases


If the trademark dispute is true them firing him would give Ryback tons of ammo to use against them in social media and maybe with the trademark group themselves.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728712342687481856
There's always a good chance he'll return in the future. For now I think Lucha Underground with a bit of ROH/indys would be a good route for him.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't see why ANYONE would be TNA-bound at this point in time, so not sure why people are going on about that. Sandow seems to want to venture into politics amongst other things anyway, but if he keeps wrestling, he'd be better off taking indy bookings while he's still a name, or looking into the likes of NJPW or LU. 

Still, it's baffling, given some of the people still on the roster, that Sandow's been released, but not to say it's surprising since they've hardly used him in months and months. Sad times.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm surprised people are shocked by Sandow's future endeavorment. His last run was as a comedy sidekick to The Miz...not exactly a "We see main event potential" stint before being taken off tv for a good long while. Let's not forget Sandow's been released from WWE before as well. How did people not see it coming?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It sucks for those released but the non WWE wrestling scene seems to be doing great. LU, ROH, NJPW are all great alternatives if let go from WWE so it's not like their done for. Sandow, Riley, and Barrett all have talent and something to offer which I'm sure these companies will see. They should have little issue finding a new home.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sandow should go to TNA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cameron getting released ONE DAY after she released that statement.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LPPrince said:


>


WWE haven't known what to do with him since 2002.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cameron getting released ONE DAY after she released that statement.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I figure she knew ahead of time hence the statement.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

skarvika said:


> I'm surprised people are shocked by Sandow's future endeavorment. His last run was as a comedy sidekick to The Miz...not exactly a "We see main event potential" stint before being taken off tv for a good long while. Let's not forget Sandow's been released from WWE before as well. How did people not see it coming?


He wasent a comedy sidekick to Miz. If anything Miz was. Their was Main Event potential. Because he was really over. Besides being in Wwe is not always about whether some one is me potential.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Ill say too Wade Barrett maybe the most upsetting. Dude was legit over. And had world champ written all over him. But as long as Reigns is all sweet. He should be the one released. Releasing talent the audience actually like.


Barrett was a huge injury liability. In fact if I remember correctly, he was lined up for a push on two different occasions and got injured before it could be executed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cameron getting released ONE DAY after she released that statement.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


_*She probably regrets those words now. :lmao :lmao :lmao*_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*She probably regrets those words now. :lmao :lmao :lmao*_


I know, right? And just for the record; I'm not laughing at her getting fired. Just the timing, which was literally one day after she released that statement. Vince gives no fucks. :lol


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

I actually agree with what Ryback said, he makes a really solid and valid point, the losers do have to lose so the winners can win, if it is pre-determined who will win and said loser goes out there and does exactly what he/she was told to do, then they don't deserve to be fired, because they were simply doing their job, so I can see why a lot of these releases are BS.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> He wasent a comedy sidekick to Miz. If anything Miz was. Their was Main Event potential. Because he was really over. Besides being in Wwe is not always about whether some one is me potential.


Maybe sidekick was the wrong word. Sandow was the focus there...but it was a comedy gimmick all the same. He was over and I was one of the people enjoying his segments, but I'm not sure he was someone I wanted to see in the title picture. Someone I wanted to see on the show, sure. That's clearly not how WWE saw it though. He was a part-time player in their eyes. He gets out there, works the program and that's it...it was obvious there were never long term plans for him. That's more or less the point I was trying to make, not that he didn't deserve to be used in a better capacity or anything like that.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Barrett was a huge injury liability. In fact if I remember correctly, he was lined up for a push on two different occasions and got injured before it could be executed.


As was Bryan.

But this forum would have you believe that the WWE did everything they could to bury them because they got "organically" over.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

People are really this upset over Sandow getting released?

Christ he was this generation's Hurricane Helms. Funny, talented, but that was pretty much his ceiling the second he switched to the body double gimmick.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Not surprised by who got released so far.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cameron getting released ONE DAY after she released that statement.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Well when you're the drizzling shits for years and can't even find your stride in NXT of all places, you're pretty much expendable. And that's not even factoring in her being ratchet as fuck.

:tripsscust

Hopefully Cameron being sacked satiated Vince to the point of not sacking Ryback over his tumblr post. That being said, I can't fathom why such a petty-ass company can't use their superhuman level of pettiness for the forces of good by pushing Ryback to stick it to Punk. since Ryback's proved the critics wrong both o the mic and in the ring and Punk is understandably never coming back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> People are really this upset over Sandow getting released?
> 
> Christ he was this generation's Hurricane Helms. Funny, talented, but that was pretty much his ceiling the second he switched to the body double gimmick.


* Yeah, people are mad that a talented guy got misused, & released. What a shock, right?*


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I could definitely see Barrett, Riley and Sandow all going to TNA. Sounds like Barrett going to take a bit of a break before getting back into wrestling. If any of these guys want to try other things while wrestling TNA would be a good choice because of their schedule.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

St. Hubbins said:


> Yeah its frustrating. It always feels like they have like 2 writers at WWE. They will have like 3 story lines going, and the rest of the cast is in pointless feud mode. I feel the reason the attitude era was the best and the reason WWE inevitably beat WCW is because they cared about the entire show...not just the first and last 15 minutes. Whats Al Snow upto...what predicament has Val Venis gotten himself into this time, The Nation of Domination is going to be really mad at DX...etc... it was must watch all the way through. Now its like 1999 WCW where they want to just gap fill the middle 2.5 hours to get to the storyline they really care about.


6-8 year old me loved 1999-2001 WCW you will not defile their name lol. But I get what you're saying though.

They do have a problem with starting and losing interest in the low card shit. Like why did nothing ever come out of Miz trying to get Neville to be his trainer so Miz could shadow him. Like what's the end game with all the Truth and Goldust stuff. They do well with the main event, have been doing better with midcard, but suck with the low card


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's funny, I've been tired of Ryback for a while now but at Payback I thought he delivered a great heel performance and the match with Kalisto was good too. It would be a real shame for him to go now when he was showing signs of finally putting all the pieces together.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Yeah, people are mad that a talented guy got misused, & released. What a shock, right?*


But no fucks are given for Riley or Santino? 

Ironic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Something just hit me: Bad News Barrett in the Bullet Club throwing BURU HAAAMAAAHHHS everywhere = :ellen

Hell, he could even team with Bad Luck Fale due to BC's recent quirk of having uniquely named sub-groups under the Bullet Club banner and give us a Team B.A.D. that isn't ratchet, pointless and cringey.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 6-8 year old me loved 1999-2001 WCW you will not defile their name lol. But I get what you're saying though.
> 
> They do have a problem with starting and losing interest in the low card shit. Like why did nothing ever come out of Miz trying to get Neville to be his trainer so Miz could shadow him. Like what's the end game with all the Truth and Goldust stuff. They do well with the main event, have been doing better with midcard, but suck with the low card


Totally agree, Neville is another superstar that WWE is failing so badly with, wouldn't be surprised if he's pissed off with WWE too cause his booking has been just abysmal, like his way overly dragged out feud with Stardust


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> But no fucks are given for Riley or Santino?
> 
> Ironic.


* Not really. Santino retired in 2014, and people aren't showing Riley sympy because he made an ass out of himself on Twitter. Not to mention, some people probably think he's just not as good as Sandow.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I know, right? And just for the record; I'm not laughing at her getting fired. Just the timing, which was literally one day after she released that statement. Vince gives no fucks. :lol


O_*h, I know you were just laughing at the timing. It just seemed like sheer coincidence at this point. :chlol*_


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

any news on if Ryback is amongst the casualties yet? was reading that a major star has been let go, I think in their world they would class ryback as a major star (as wonderful as the guy is, and he is a really nice guy)

I'm kind of happy Cameron got released. Not because i'm a bad person but for her it will feel good, i've got little doubt. She seemed to show, latterly, a desire to learn and develop so perhaps she can now be free to go and train and develop wherever she wants to, privately, and not be beholden to other things.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The release of Sandow demonstrates everything wrong with the WWE today.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Not really. Santino retired in 2014, and people aren't showing Riley sympy because he made an ass out of himself on Twitter. Not to mention, some people probably think he's just not as good as Sandow.*


Ahh...so despite being talented and misused...

They won't be missed?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shame about Sandow and Barrett. Those two have everything it takes to be main eventers, but alas it wasn't meant to be. But this is the wrestling business so who knows, maybe in a couple of years Sandow will get rehired and get a push. Or he could wind up in LU and get treated like a star. It's not over for him. 

Oh I also have to admit I laughed when I saw Riley got fired. Dude has been slowly losing his mind for years, going on twitter and shitting on new wrestlers, because unlike him they are taking advantage of the chances they are getting, and they aren't blowing them like he did. #RAGEONTWITTER


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Riley always made an complete ass out of himself on twitter from the get go.










That is genuine.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Hornswoggle & El torito are gone, Obvious discrimination. I hope the midgets around the world take a stand and protest outside WWE headquarters.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey Cameron #girlbye :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Flumpnugget said:


> Hornswoggle & El torito are gone, Obvious discrimination. I hope the midgets around the world take a stand and protest outside WWE headquarters.


Aj styles? Lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CretinHop138 said:


> Riley always made an complete ass out of himself on twitter from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin Owens searing him a new asshole was better


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This confirms the Ryback push.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

CretinHop138 said:


> Riley always made an complete ass out of himself on twitter from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't write that. It was either a fake twitter account, or someone hacked/stole his old account.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

Legion Of Hart said:


> Totally agree, Neville is another superstar that WWE is failing so badly with, wouldn't be surprised if he's pissed off with WWE too cause his booking has been just abysmal, like his way overly dragged out feud with Stardust


I would form a tag team with Neville and Big Cass and have Enzo be their manager or even Xavier Woods type where he gets in on occasion. I am sure Enzo can come up with some pretty creative ways to describe what Neville can do in the ring.

"This is Adrian Neville and Gravity Forgot him...and you cant teach that."

Shit writes itself.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know I know its a popular opinion to blame Wwe for.a failing the talent. But is their a case for talent needs to take accountability and responsibility also? They are all adults. I'm just saying theirs blame both sides. Clearly the management. And how talent neeeds to conduct themselves. And the environment and culture needs to change. Serious disconnect their.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I was waiting for Cameron and Barrett

I'm surprise with Sandow and Riley, not the others.... Torito still had a contract? OMG


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope see Barett on TNA.
Sandow on ROH.
Riley on Brazzers.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Rosa is on WWE for 10 years this year. I'm don't know how


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I might as well say it..
If Sandow goes to TNA and gets treated with respect, where someone of his talent can be appreciated, I'll start watching it again. I've been a TNA hater and wanted the company to die ever since the Hogan/Eric/Kong/Bubba/Daffney BS that happened in 2010-2011. I'll give them a chance if they manage to utilize Damien better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd start watching TNA regularly too if they got Sandow but I'm not sure if TNA is stable at the moment. I think they're having some financial issues.

It looks like Ryback and Adam Rose survived Black Friday.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

sandow and riley are disappoining, zeb to really. Santino? didn't he retire years ago?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta give Rob Feinstein credit. He nailed it last night..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandow being released is the best thing for his career. He was the anti-Reigns. Turned into a jobber, still got cheered. But guys like Sandow would have gotten too popular so they had to put him down. That's the McMahon way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If Sandow were to go to TNA, he could possibly have a career resurgence the likes that Drew Galloway (McIntrye) and Ethan Carter III (Derrick Batemen) where his potential gets completely recognized and beneficial for him. TNA has lately been able to do that quite well.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

God knows how rosa survive black friday - she's a shitty manager , interviewer and wrestler. 

Still need to trim the fat some more

Rosa Mendes
Summer Rae
Ryback
Primo & Epico - cut them before they debut their new gimmick


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

EMGESP said:


> He didn't write that. It was either a fake twitter account, or someone hacked/stole his old account.


Seeing as how his twitter account is AlexRileyWWE and not AlexNXT, I'm going with fake account.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Hurt about Riley's release; came to terms with Barrett leaving months ago, he'll be back in a few like ADR; the rest I'm not really bothered by. Hate to hear about anyone losing their job but I can't see how cutting people who are literally never on tv is a loss. Sure Sandow was a great mic worker but he never lit the world on fire in the ring and he had a poor look, add that we don't have a clue what he was like backstage. People calling him a main eventer or acting like he got buried for getting over are working themselves.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Sandows the man. Hope to see him on TV for another promotion soon.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally the little bastard is for sure gone


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I always hate when they make cuts like these but with all the new call ups I knew it was coming. Only one on the list I'll miss is Sandow, but he hasn't been doing anything anyway, so maybe he can go someone else and get some momentum. Anyway, hope all of these folks land on their feet somewhere and continue to be able to do what they love.

Oh and I hope Zeb still uses Twitter! I LOVE following him. His Zebisms are hysterical!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

CretinHop138 said:


> Riley always made an complete ass out of himself on twitter from the get go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't honestly be this ignorant...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad to see Zeb go, but tbh he had nothing else to do and he is getting old. He did good though while he was there. Should've kept him for booking though. This is WWE though, they don't do good things.

Riley is a good talent, but he was a bit vanilla and not a huge loss.

I hate to sound cold, but I'm fucking glad Hornswoggle is gone. So fucking annoying. Now he can get a job in the entertainment industry as an elf or whatever.

Torito...meh, he was never gonna last more than a year.

Santino...he was retired anyway.

Barrett..he asked for his release, but what a waste.

The Sandow release is just a fucking disgrace. What a waste of talent. He was super over last year. Yes he was a Miz body double, but the fact was, he played his part and he did it well. How he wasnt given another chance is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

So they dumped dead weight. Ok.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Ahh...so despite being talented and misused...
> 
> They won't be missed?


*Um.....no, it's just that one's retired, and the other many people didn't care for.

Besides, I did see a few posts of people sad that Alex Riley is gone.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wrestlefire said:


> No. Zeb could have been a coach or agent, I could see that.
> 
> Cameron was of zero value to the company whatsoever.


How was she of zero value when she has a music career that WWE could've capitalized on and had a Rock like crossover star except with music? Not to mention she was one of the OG Total Divas.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Damien Sandow was the only lowcarder to get any reaction whenever he'd appear. Actually scratch that, he'd get a big fucking pop. Yet he was treated the worst and now let go, because if you get over in this company, you get punished for it.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Gay for Clay said:


> How was she of zero value when she has a music career that WWE could've capitalized on and had a Rock like crossover star except with music? Not to mention she was one of the OG Total Divas.


I really hate to say this but she had no future in music. Did you listen to her song "Bye Bye?" it was really bad.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BackstabberColón said:


> I really hate to say this but she had no future in music. Did you listen to her song "Bye Bye?" it was really bad.


yeah I have and thought it was pretty good. If WWE's promotional team got behind it could've been a lot bigger.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't realize half those people were on the roster still including hornswogle, torito, and Santino. 

Surprised with barrett. He used to beat Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan. On second thought, he deserved it if he couldn't get over despite being handed such strong booking early in his career.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sandow....he has "it". One of the rare ones that got away. Here's hoping he goes somewhere else and gets so over the WWE begs for him back.

This is exactly why we really need a legit competitor to the WWE.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ryback probably safe right now. And rightfully deserves. I hope he get another chance.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sandow and Barrett will probably find luck somewhere else. And i hope El Torito will go back to Mexico and wrestle again. I had no idea that Alex Riley was still under contract. And finally Ariane "Melina vs Alicia Fox" "Cameron" Andrew is gone.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Releasing Sandow is insanity


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Finally Hornswoggle is gone :drose

Good riddance to trash like him and Cameron.

Shame about Riley, Sandow and Barrett, they were wasted potential. Hope they find their success wherever they go next.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pummy said:


> Ryback probably safe right now. And rightfully deserves. I hope he get another chance.


Seeing as rycrap issue is pretty much money , i doubt WWE will give him what he wants. He will just go to TNA and win their title first night he's there. I'm sure Dixie Carter is standing by waiting to call the big man right now if WWE announces his release. 

And then Ryback wakes up to find that it's all a dream and out of a job , no money to feed his huge appetite and go back to vince to ask for his old job back.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't care about who was released, just glad it wasn't Ryback.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ryback can still be the next Batista if he gets his 2012 booking. That is if they don't release him. Of course after jobbing to A midget. Cant blame him at all.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Sandow getting released really bugs me. How can you misuse a genuine talent like him?!?

I hope Sandow heads to Japan, TNA will do nothing for him. The one thing that held him back was his workrate, it wasn't that good. I think by going to Japan he can improve that and add a little aggressiveness and intensity to his work. Japan is where he can flourish, creatively and wrestling wise.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


*Such a classy way to go out. Wish a lot of other guys had such poise.*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Onyx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728712342687481856
> There's always a good chance he'll return in the future. For now I think Lucha Underground with a bit of ROH/indys would be a good route for him.


Damien trends for 3 hours you don't see Roman trending Twitter fuck you Vince

It seems the releases have stopped so everyone can turn back on their phones. How Ryback survived that I'll never know. Rosa is on maturnity leave and if they fired her she could sue so their gonna have to wait til the leave is over


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lets hope that now Sandow is no longer contracted to WWE he can give us some answers as to why he got treated the way he did. People like and Barrett are true victims of the modern day WWE who fail to push and develop the right people


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

marshal99 said:


> God knows how rosa survive black friday - she's a shitty manager , interviewer and wrestler.
> 
> Still need to trim the fat some more
> 
> ...


Rosa should have been let go at least 5 years ago. It is downright dodgy what is going on with her employment.
A combination of her blowing Hayes for the past decade combined with alcohol abuse and now playing the maternity card have saved her.
There is no other justification to keep her employed for close to a decade she is the most talentless signing in WWE history.
People get on Cameron and Eva Marie's case and rightfully so because they are pure crap at what they do but both have shown more willing to improve some than Rosa ever has.
Rosa is the only person I have seen botch "standing still" and forget what team she was on, I also recall her missing a opponent standing 2 inches from her.
She can't cut a promo or character and adds nothing at ringside as she just stands there like a idiot. 
She has botched anything ever given to her, has never got over and never will. 
Dodgy does not begin to describe her employment.
WWE have to send her packing after her maternity pay is up surely.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Shame to see Sandow and Barrett go. Both where extremely misused. Best of luck to them and the other people released in the future.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

tducey said:


> Shame to see Sandow and Barrett go. Both where extremely misused. Best of luck to them and the other people released in the future.





Sandow is mid-carder who is a jobber to the stars at most, and is expendable. I say he can go somewhere else, not named TNA, find his stride and return if WWE lets him. The problem with Sandow is that nobody knew what to do with him, and all his characters he played had short self-life. Barrett they tried to push, but injuries always got in the way.


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

Honestly, I dont see any sane wrestler signing with TNA just now (maybe after the finance issues are resolved). I mean you wouldnt board a leaking ship, would you? Especially with ROH openly spending money to make bigger deals to their big stars (Matt & Nick). And NJPW being as hot as it was last year and even now...


And there is Lucha Underground, a promo that is only going up!


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

Did a thread on predicted releases a few weeks back. I predicted Sandow, Hornswaggle and Torito to be gone. Didn't too bad. Gotta think a few of these would be going to either TNA or LU now.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

God dammit. I was hoping they would give Barrett one last shot at something. Shame Sandow and Barrett had to go, definitely two of the most underrated and misused talents on the Roster. Hell, I'll take Barrett as WHC ANYDAY over Boreman Lames. He is great on the mic, and is solid in the ring. This is absolutely disappointing...


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

I think Sandow would actually be really good in ROH, maybe either as a part of The Kingdom or Bullet Club, or maybe being managed by Truth Martini in The House Of Truth


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The only one I'm sad about is Sandow. Believe it or not. He was treated very unfairly even worse than Zack Ryder. I'm gonna miss him. Hopefully he goes to either ROH or LU.

:cole for 9.99 you can see all the Damien Sandow matches in the WWE Net--

Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Am I the only one that's eagerly awaiting Alex Riley's reaction to his release?! He's usually so vocal, but he's been silent. It has me on the edge of my seat... I mean, I keep refreshing his Twitter page hoping for an update.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sandow MUST have done something wrong or stepped out of line somewhere (in their eyes) - I mean he was VERY highly rated when he debuted. Then it just went down hill, must have been round about when he won the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I cannot wrap my head around how Sandow was treated the past few years. The guy was more talented than 80% of the roster, easily. He was over as hell and they never did anything with him after the MITB fiasco. It is baffling.

I hope the fans hijack all of the future Roman segments with "WE WANT SANDOW!" chants.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Sandow was released? This guy must have really ticked vince off in some way.
I can't recall any superstar getting treated as badly as this man for getting over EVERYTHING they gave him.

Sandow had better get big bucks somewhere else - The man outright deserves it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I just hate the shit out of Hornswoggle and can't see why the fucker was hired for 11 years. :damnyou


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Trifektah said:


> I cannot wrap my head around how Sandow was treated the past few years. The guy was more talented than 80% of the roster, easily. He was over as hell and they never did anything with him after the MITB fiasco. It is baffling.
> 
> I hope the fans hijack all of the future Roman segments with "WE WANT SANDOW!" chants.


They can split the chants between "WE WANT SANDOW!" and "CM PUNK!"


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Sandow MUST have done something wrong or stepped out of line somewhere (in their eyes) - I mean he was VERY highly rated when he debuted. Then it just went down hill, must have been round about when he won the MITB briefcase.


I'm kind of thinking the same thing lol. I mean even Zack Ryder is still around, so I'm sort of amazed with Sandow, who pretty much did his best with everything he was given, I heard nothing about him trying to play politics, and never said anything bad about the company in the media..... how they would just let the dude go. Maybe Stephanie caught him staring at her cleavage or something? lol


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sad for Sandow, Barrett and Colter; the roster's mic ability is paper thin, yet they kick out a seasoned manager in Zeb and two good mic workers in Sandow and Barrett. WWE at its finest, as usual. Back in the day both Sandow and Barrett must have done something bad backstage, that's the only explanation. Anyway, I think they did good to release them, considering they weren't going to use them properly (or in anyone but Barret's case, never going to use them at all).


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Sandow debuts on the main roster as the Intellectual Saviour of the masses, blows it out the water and gets over as a heel.

Sandow teams with Cody Rhodes as Rhodes Scholars, blows it out the water and gets over as a heel.

Sandow wins MITB, loses every match, loses to Cena with one arm ????

Sandow gets an impersonation gimmick, blows it out the water and gets over from it.

Sandow then permanantly becomes Mizdow, blows it out the water and gets SUPER over from it.

Sandow is then seperated from Miz and becomes Macho Mandow and blows what should have been a crappy gimmick out the water, and ends up getting him and Axel over.

Sandow then flounders around, yet still retains overness from the fact his Mizdow stuff was THAT good. Whenever he's on screen, people are interested.

Lets release him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

You want to compete with the monopoly of pro wrestling (WWE) ?

1. Sign Sandow
2. Get a TV deal for Monday nights on a station with clout
3. Push Sandow to the moon


Vince will sh!t bricks!

I'm talking to you TNA!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Barrett will be back, he'll return after a while with a big push.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a shame about Barrett and Sandow. Barrett in 2010 was the most over heel and showed what he can do when given a proper storyline and serious mic time. Since then it's just been inconsistent stuff with Barrett. Of course his injuries haven't helped but that doesn't justify the booking they have given him. His IC title reigns were booked like shit and in 2012, he was given a new look and a great video package but what happens? he just wins squash matches for a few weeks and jobs again. Then you have the Bad News Barrett character that again was dropped. Inconsistencies. 

Sandow, as the intellectual saviour and part of Rhodes Scholars was entertaining. They gave him the MITB which was good but they had to hand his loss to Cena just to set up Cena/Orton again. He made Mizdow stunt double gimmick successful and there was no real payoff for it. I remember a few weeks when Sandow was on RAW and the guy was still over! Sandow was over and they didn't take advantage of that and kept treating him like shit.


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> You want to compete with the monopoly of pro wrestling (WWE) ?
> 
> 1. Sign Sandow
> 2. Get a TV deal for Monday nights on a station with clout
> ...


Maybe pay your bills first... then do this!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Its okay, wwe has been doing this for decades, no surprise. Wwe is a casual show, one you get over that you can enjoy the show or just watch something else. You can't expect wwe to be like a other wrestling companies, its just not what they have in mind.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will miss Sandow!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Its okay, wwe has been doing this for decades, no surprise. Wwe is a casual show, one you get over that you can enjoy the show or just watch something else. You can't expect wwe to be like a other wrestling companies, its just not what they have in mind.


Wwe the most commercially marketable wrestling promotion in history. Is a casual show? Im glad it's not like other wrestling companies. Or it would of gone under years ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728624762453434372
> Barrett just announced his own release.
> 
> Sad to see he should of been a world champ.


The one and only time that Barrett delivered bad news that actually was bad. roud

Godspeed Wade and all hail the king. :tucky


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Kinda interesting that Sandow has not made any of that standard "I thank WWE for the opportunity" type tweets and has quickly resumed to tweeting about other stuff. Must be pretty dirty and understandably so. He seems like a smart guy and would have known they were trying to bury his character the last 2 years. Would love to see him shoot on these motherfuckers


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't Mick Foley tweet that a year from now (from date of tweet) it would be Sandow's time? ... I wonder what Mick thinks about Sandow now?


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

AlienND said:


> Didn't Mick Foley tweet that a year from now (from date of tweet) it would be Sandow's time? ... I wonder what Mick thinks about Sandow now?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728650121240436736


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess #GirlBye has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder how Rosa Mendes is still with WWE?


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody else think Sandow being released could just be a work so people get behind him and hijack shows/protest on social media? Their plan could be to use all of that as a storyline and bring him back for SummerSlam.

Just imagine a white hot Sandow going up against a heel Reigns.

They'd be stupid to release someone as popular as Sandow when they're desperate for main event talent.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder how Sandow got so much heat and I wonder if it has anything to do with Cena.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Not sure if it's already been mentioned but Ryback's merchandise on WWE.com is now being discounted heavily....


----------



## Mistral (Apr 24, 2016)

I will miss sandow :/ but ryback? he is in wwe? he signed a new contract? 


PD: Anyone knows the Theme song of that 70s team:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

At least Cameron is gone, she's the worst wrestler ever.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

njpwnxt said:


> At least Cameron is gone, she's the worst wrestler ever.


Too bad they didn't get ride of Paige as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Get your popcorn ready folks. Seems like we may get #BlackMonday come tomorrow. Place your bets now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729484100164308992


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

njpwnxt said:


> At least Cameron is gone, she's the worst wrestler ever.


I don't know what's more laughable.

The fact that this untalented person lasted 5 years in the WWE and got a chance on the main roster or the fact that out of all of the contestants on Tough Enough 5 (which includes Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, and Marty the Moth in Lucha Underground) the only one they wanted to keep was Cameron.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I don't know what's more laughable.
> 
> The fact that this untalented person lasted 5 years in the WWE and got a chance on the main roster or the fact that out of all of the contestants on Tough Enough 5 (which includes Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, and Marty the Moth in Lucha Underground) the only one they wanted to keep was Cameron.


Meanwhile, Havoc, Ivelisse, and Marty are killing it in LU. WWE sure knows how to pick 'em lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Get your popcorn ready folks. Seems like we may get #BlackMonday come tomorrow. Place your bets now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729484100164308992


Please be Paige.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Meanwhile, Havoc, *Ivelisse*, and Marty are killing it in LU. WWE sure knows how to pick 'em lol.


WWE kept her. They gave her a deal but she got sent home once for her attitude. Then she got back from a behavior suspension, got on NXT tv before they had a division, and got sent home again for her attitude with the coaches. Then she was released.

Her biggest problem was being perceived as a bitch to work with by the agents. She has more talent than cameron sure but she wasnt easy to work with as her when they were younger


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ivelisse is not going back to WWE. She hated her time there (whether that was on her own behavior or not) and tends to still hold a grudge on them to this day.


As for WHO GOES come tomorrow if Bryan is right on his report, Ryback and Adam Rose are gone for sure. I can see one of or both members of the Ascension being released too. I know Summer Rae was a false one on Friday but I still don't think she's safe and could be in there as well. I can also see many low tier NXT talent gone as well. They'll have to do so eventually with all these new NXT talent coming in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Get your popcorn ready folks. Seems like we may get #BlackMonday come tomorrow. Place your bets now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729484100164308992





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :batista3


:batista3


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NasJayz said:


> Please be Paige.


Yeah they are gonna release the top Diva merch seller lol. Paige is a future hofer. Their are Tons of other Divas that should be released before Paige. Clearly Paige is in your head. And your just using this as a axe to ground.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was a good run by Ryback.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds like some decent trimming of the undercard talent that never made it to TV.

Sandow has potential, but not in a company that dislikes him as much as WWE does. I expect him and Riley to be snapped up elsewhere pretty quick. The rest? I have feelings ranging from "Meh" to "yay".

And Ryback ... while I can sympathise with his position, airing grievances on a public blog is going to do nothing BUT get you fired. I have to say, WHEN we see him show up in TNA in a month, he'll be exposed as a massive hypocrite, because the pay structure there is no different to at the WWE.

But the difference will be that he'll be getting the string of wins and the high pay that forces the mid-carder's wages down.

Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe he'll go find a career that pays you based on achievement rather than merch sales. Seems unlikely though!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

More releases coming today who's next?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

NasJayz said:


> Too bad they didn't get ride of Paige as well.


Why would they have gotten rid of Paige? From everything I've heard, she's a pretty big draw for them.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I think they will do the releases after Raw there not gonna fire talent before Raw as that would mess up the show


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

alex riley? aw man, why










oh i get it now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:LOL

NEVER FORGET how NXT S2 ended though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ryback's departure seems soon since they're slashing his merch. Adam Rose and the Ascension are on the bubble too. I do hope Summer Rae is spared. I like her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The thought of Paige will be released.







*_


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hoping that Damien Sandow shows up at UFC 200 as Johny Hendrick's stunt double :troll


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> More releases coming today who's next?


Sheamus if there's a god

:heyman6


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Ryback's departure seems soon since they're slashing his merch.


Yeah Meltzer said he is most likely not coming back and apparently he was the reason Cameron got fired as someone else was going to be if it wasn't for that tweet she done supporting Ryback.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yeah Meltzer said he is most likely not coming back and apparently he was the reason Cameron got fired as someone else was going to be if it wasn't for that tweet she done supporting Ryback.


Thanks for the Meltzer update.

I hope the entire roster is taking notice as to what's going on with Ryback and to an extent Cameron for supporting him. They really need a union. But then again, I don't blame others for not wanting to rock the boat and just take home their paycheck. It's up to each talent to decide what's important to them.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Has Randy Orton released yet? Has he done anything noteworthy the last few years. Seems the most entertaining things about him are those hilarious videos people make of him RKOing planes and shit.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Has Randy Orton released yet? Has he done anything noteworthy the last few years. Seems the most entertaining things about him are those hilarious videos people make of him RKOing planes and shit.


Randy Orton won't be released - like it or not. He is still one of the best on their current roster and can go another good 5 years if he wants to.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Shame about Barrett as he was horribly mishandled and with his talent he's better off somewhere he'll actually be showcased properly, even on a smaller stage. As for the rest of them, no great loss. Dutch Mantel is obviously a legend but he didn't really do anything as Zeb anyway.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Barrett has been my favorite wrestler on the roster since his debut. And even I didn't really feel like I care all that much when I heard the rumor saying that he was leaving. Amazing how WWE did such a good job on this.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Randy Orton won't be released - like it or not. He is still one of the best on their current roster and can go another good 5 years if he wants to.


But he doesn't. He hasn't hid the fact that he no longer gives a crap about his career. Won't be surprised if he retires when his contract is up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barrett is injury prone and has never in his career had an above average match. Decent on the stick, but that's about it. Don't give a shit about him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope EL Torito goes to LU.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Say it ain't so.



> I initially heard this last week when all the other announced WWE releases were going down, but since WWE did not (and still has not) publicly acknowledge it, I wanted to triple-check before PWInsider.com reported this - but we can confirm that last week, WWE released Steve Lombardi, 55, aka The Brooklyn Brawler and he is no longer with the company after over 30 years with the company.
> 
> Lombardi has worked full-time in professional wrestling since at least the early 1980s, mostly as a preliminary wrestler for WWF, both under his given name or under different masked personas. He was Kamala's handle Kimchee in the laste 1980s and in the early 1990s, performed as Doink the Clown during the time period WWF had multiple Doinks appearing, sometimes at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

So it was his fault everyone was bad on the mic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

If he was the one limiting Mic work, fuck em


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

I thought he'd always have a job with the company.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

30+ years with the company and it ends with being shit on by mansofa and Beatles123 on wrestlingforum. What a sad story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

It truly is a New Era. Brooklyn Brawler gone. Say it ain't so Joe.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Nice of the company to not mention the departure of a guy who gave them 30+ years.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I thought he'd always have a job with the company.


Same here. I guess not.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

_*I didn't know he was still hired in the company. 30 years in the company is a long time to be in the wrestling organization. I do wish Brooklyn Brawler good luck in his future choices, one of my favorite jobbers too.*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

MVP/Abe Knuckleball "Schwartz" has struck out.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Wow I'm surprised they let him go after being part of WWE for that long


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Wow. This one is surprising to me.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

He mustve told pat patterson 'no more buttsex'


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Whoa


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Triple H is still mad for his loss against him :trips4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Didn't even know he was still with WWE. Wonder what prompted them to release after being with the company for so long.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

I assumed he'd be with them as long as he lived and eventually put him in the HOF for all his longtime contributions to the business.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*



> Although he continued to make sporadic appearances over the years on WWE TV, Lombardi had been a far more valuable asset to the company behind the scenes, where he worked his way up to overseeing and producing promos. Lombardi was the person that every talent, upon trying out, had to cut promos for and his praise or criticism would factor greatly into whether the talent would get a bigger look from the company.


Promos have been shit from just about everyone for the last several years. The axe should have been given to Lombardi a lot sooner. One can only hope that Hayes and Laurinitis are next.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Whoa what? That's a wicked shocker, he was the longest tenured WWE superstar ever, I never would've expected them to ever let him go, always thought he'd be with the company until the day he died


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Saw him with Mike Rotunda in first class on an airplane to Phoenix for the Rumble a few years back.

I hope he saved his money.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

Brooklyn Brawler vs. Red Rooster is one of my all time favorite lower card feuds. 

"I'll squeeze his neck until he squeals" - Brooklyn Brawler, speaking about what he plans on doing to the Red Rooster


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

i thought he was released in 1996.


guess they needed more hoe money...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*



GetDown said:


> Triple H is still mad for his loss against him :trips4


Some real classics there. lol
didn't know he wrestled jackson.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*

GOAT jobber. He deserves HOF.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I never thought they'd release Steve Lombardi. I would've assumed he would of had a job for life working for Vince, but I guess not.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

He was on Taz's podcast a couple weeks back and Taz is not always complimentary to WWE. I don't think the two are connected, but I'm sure they've fired people for dumber things than that.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

A simple yet efective character it was...
Nineties nostalgia invades him with his simple mention, although I thought he was released like ten years ago.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Brooklyn Brawler released. Shocker. I didn't even know he was still employed. Unless he's one of the road agents. Would make sense. Legendary jobber for sure.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Brooklyn Brawler Released*



genghis hank said:


> 30+ years with the company and it ends with being shit on by mansofa and Beatles123 on wrestlingforum. What a sad story.


Hey, don't look at me! I said "If"! :nerd:


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Brooklyn Brawler released. Shocker. I didn't even know he was still employed. Unless he's one of the road agents. Would make sense. Legendary jobber for sure.


He was overseeing and producing promo's. 

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=101910



> From link above..
> 
> Although he continued to make sporadic appearances over the years on WWE TV (usually at events broadcast from NYC, where he was always a cult favorite), Lombardi had been a far more valuable asset to the company behind the scenes, where he worked his way up to overseeing and producing promos. Lombardi was the person that every talent, upon trying out, had to cut promos for and his praise or criticism would factor greatly into whether the talent would get a bigger look from the company.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Piehound said:


> He was overseeing and producing promo's.
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=101910


Then it's long overdue.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if Vince made Triple H do the firing, like Will's boss in that Fresh Prince episode where he's a car salesman?









NAH, prolly not


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Sandow being booked in a lot of events lately,I fell good for him.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

So I wonder who's going to take Brawler's backstage role.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> So I wonder who's going to take Brawler's backstage role.


Vince McMahon GODDAMMIT :Out


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

He will be back. . .


> Damien Sandow Reportedly Left WWE on Good Terms
> 
> According to PWInsider WWE made it clear that Sandow was not released because of anything he did, but because of timing issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcos 25063 said:


> He will be back. . .


Hopefully true he left on good terms. Hopefully he does his thing in the indies, perhaps we see how well he can do in the ring when not in only sub-5 minute matches, he makes a big name for himself in a small company, and then comes back to WWE with some momentum to at least give them reason to put the IC or US Title at the minimum, because he deserves that at the very least.

Will be a good day if it ever is announced he's re-signed. Same for Barrett as well (who it sounds like may/may not return depending on how these other ventures go).


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Not the first time I heard that WWE released someone, and they left on good terms. Good for Sandow for not burning his bridge though.

With that being said and this may be a bit selfish of me to say this, but I personally hope Sandow tears it up in other promotions & stays in that promotion. WWE had the guy for 10 years & squandered him, & I would love to see a company like TNA make a star out of Sandow like they did with EC3.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WWE Releases Christian From Performer's Contract


> You can add another name to the list of wrestlers released from WWE last week. According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Christian was released by the company in addition to 9 other talents.
> 
> The contract Christian was released from was reportedly his performer's contract, and not his Edge and Christian Show deal. WWE hasn't used Christian in action since his most-recent concussion back in March 2014. Christian was on Chris Jericho's podcast earlier this month and said that while he's not "officially retired," he doesn't think he'll ever wrestle again.
> 
> ...


http://rajah.com/node/51915


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not shocked. Christian has been nonactive for two years now. It was time. He was never coming back, especially in this "new era" (LOL).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Didn't Christian retire from in-ring competition due to concussions over a year ago?

Why would anyone be surprised by this news?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Well at least we still have Christian to talk bad or good of other wrestlers (depending on the view of the E at the time) like he did according with the WWE points of view of Ultimate Warrior...


----------



## twogap (May 12, 2016)

I feel Christian was never that great of a solo wrestler. Edge really broke out on his own and I think because of his tenure and the classic matches he put on as part of E+C, Christian was "owed" the push. Feel the same way about Matt Hardy. Regardless, Christian was a good entertainer and still is. But his best wrestling days ended long before his injuries happened.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Blaming sh*t like "timing issues" on releasing Sandow, don't give me that nonsense.

He was ready made in his Intellectual Saviour of the masses gimmick then even got one of the best FACE reactions on the entire roster for a few months and still didn't get anywhere.

Cody Rhodes ruined his MITB run with the suitcase (imo of course) and WWE completely ruined him for getting over with the crowd when they didn't have any REAL plans for him.

I'm gutted as I honestly thought he could be a really good heel within the company, he had the look down to a tee and the mic skills to rival ANYONE on the roster.

Shame on you WWE.

He was my favourite until Rollins debuted but whatever happens in the future I will *ALWAYS* cherish that MITB win. That was genuinely one of my favourite moments since I have been watching WWE again as an adult. The mark out was strong with that one.

Thank you Sandow *clap, clap, clap, clap*


----------



## twogap (May 12, 2016)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Blaming sh*t like "timing issues" on releasing Sandow, don't give me that nonsense.
> 
> He was ready made in his Intellectual Saviour of the masses gimmick then even got one of the best FACE reactions on the entire roster for a few months and still didn't get anywhere.
> 
> ...


I think the general consensus is Sandow (as well as others) was grossly misused. Lately, WWE has been on a horrible streak of wasting gimmicks. The Intellectual Savior gimmick was dropped. The Rhodes team-up was great (imo) and would be great in the current tag team division (which is the strongest it's been in 15 years), but it was dropped. Nobody saw the Mizdow gimmick getting as over as it did.... But it was dropped. Don't even get me started on why the Bad News Berrett gimmick was dropped for King Barrett. I understand that sometimes the universe doesn't follow what the writers were aiming to achieve (read: Roman Reigns), but they have to be talented enoughto allow for flexibility in their storylines. They did it with Daniel Bryan. Back in the day they did it with Stone Cold. They can do it again.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

twogap said:


> I think the general consensus is Sandow (as well as others) was grossly misused. Lately, WWE has been on a horrible streak of wasting gimmicks. The Intellectual Savior gimmick was dropped. The Rhodes team-up was great (imo) and would be great in the current tag team division (which is the strongest it's been in 15 years), but it was dropped. Nobody saw the Mizdow gimmick getting as over as it did.... But it was dropped. Don't even get me started on why the Bad News Berrett gimmick was dropped for King Barrett. I understand that sometimes the universe doesn't follow what the writers were aiming to achieve (read: Roman Reigns), but they have to be talented enoughto allow for flexibility in their storylines. They did it with Daniel Bryan. Back in the day they did it with Stone Cold. They can do it again.


Exactly Sandow was successful and over with the crowd for 3 different roles/gimmicks. I liked Sandow and Cody together but not when they split, the feud was very poorly done I think and it went really stale really quick.

If something is working it is foolish to try and change it, especially THREE times, the poor guy couldn't catch a break.

As for BNB gimmick I agree as well. They scrapped it because he was supposed to be a heel and was getting cheered, when has that EVER stopped them in the past.

Again I repeat if something is working ad getting over with the crowd leave it the f*ck alone.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Yeah, I am not really surprised or shocked that Christian was released from the ring performance since he had retired 2 years ago. But he will still be doing stuff for the WWE Network with the shows and stuff. *


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't know Christian was so beat up. I've been holding out to see him in one last angle for a while now, but then again, if he didn't take a bump with new day/lon, that kinda said it all


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where will Sandow end up?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heard Lillian Garcia was also released. Didn't see that coming, like Alberto and Paige :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Heard Lillian Garcia was also released. Didn't see that coming, like Alberto and Paige :lol


She's been botching her job for YEARS now and younger girls like Eden and JoJo are often replacing her to do her job. How was it a surprise?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Can Eden sing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

2 days ago Christian was released as an in-ring competitor due to his history of concussions.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> She's been botching her job for YEARS now and younger girls like Eden and JoJo are often replacing her to do her job. How was it a surprise?


Eden and especially JoJo are both shit at there jobs as well though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is their fault for trying to replace the Fink in favor of attractive women. They are nice to look at but if they don't measure up, they don't measure up. Lilian's best moments all involved The Rock anyway.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> She's been botching her job for YEARS now and younger girls like Eden and JoJo are often replacing her to do her job. How was it a surprise?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Heard Lillian Garcia was also released. Didn't see that coming, like Alberto and Paige :lol


Lillian said on Twitter she will be back Monday so I think this is false


----------



## Hummus (May 14, 2016)

Here is my take / logic on the next round of releases that have been rumoured to occur after Extreme Rules. I posted it once in a different thread, but in the interest of consolidating, here you go. It is a bit lengthy, and could have actually been longer, but I guess that this was the best place to talk about it...and away we go.

I will add this as a preface, just because a talent is released, it does not mean they can re-sign in the future.

I hope this is a signal new talent coming in to give credence to the "new era". Vince's prototypical build is not necessarily popping with the fans, and with the current pop drawn from smaller, more technical talent, the writing is on the wall. Give me a roster of Cesaros and KOs and we would not be having this conversation.

First, let us dispatch with Paige and Dolph. Both have been horribly booked, are very talented, and unless they have asked to be released, I do not see it happening. Even if Ziggler for the time being is putting over new talent, so be it; there is an angle in there somewhere for him...creative just needs to find it; he is too damn talented. Paige gets a huge pop wherever she goes, is on Total Divas, and at 23, she is too young to be let go; and she, like Dolph,needs a new directional push from creative.

Now, as far as others and my predictions, here we go. Eva Marie is an interesting case. Developmental has invested a ton into her, and she is a huge heel in NXT; she actually could be kept for future angles. That is not to say she will not be released at some point, but couple what I said above with the fact that she is on Total Divas, is a polarizing superstar, and could actually turn into something decent in the ring, I do not see WWE cutting their losses at this point. As far as Rosa is concerned decent, she is a boring talent and the fact that she had her baby in, what, February, would not give her grounds to sue under the FMLA. It is beyond 30 days, and she has not returned. So, since she contributes nothing, I do see her as a candidate to be released, and I hope it is true. Keep the Women's Division exciting and phase out the relics.

As far as other talent that could and should be on the chopping block, I am thinking that the following will be gone. Adam Rose is a no-brainer; a violator of the wellness policy and domestic abuse charges do not fly in today's WWE. Any of the Job Squad (e.g., Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, etc.) do nothing for the promotion and its new direction, and should be let go. Ryder, too, is as good as gone. He has some talent, but he does not have a place within the company. He is no longer the internet sensation, and best of luck to him. Finally, Titus. His suspension notwithstanding, he is mediocre at best and should be given his walking papers after Extreme Rules. None of these people fit with the rebranding of the company, while Dolph actually does (again, it is a function of booking and character usage). Fandango is in this category, too.

Onto the women. Paige is safe. And as I said, Rosa is gone, Baby or not, this is not terrible PR, as she has had time to come back, even on a limited basis, but has not. She maybe has a prima facie case, but that is it. In terms of other women, I could see Naomi or Tamina go. Nikki could take the path of her sister, but given what she has done for the company, I think the "release" would come in the form of retirement due to injury, which is entirely feasible and is deserved. Plus, Cena has pull and would play his cards for her.

Ryback had an angle starting (Ryback vs. the World), but now that seems to be gone. If they can come to terms, then I see him staying; his match against Calisto at Payback shows that he has talent and can evolve. If no deal can be struck, he will be shown the door as well. 

So in wrapping up, here are my predictions or likely candidates, some of whom were not discussed for obvious reasons:
Fandango (no use, pure gimmick)
Adam Rose
Curtis Axel / Heath Slater / Bo Dallas (the Universe does not need jobbers at this point)
Jack Swagger (underused, boring, and no place for him (IMO)
The Ascension
Tamina (keep in mind her father's trial)
Naomi (would cause a rift with the Usos, but it is business and Bailey is coming up)
Tyler Breeze (this is a maybe, but he needs to be repackaged or he should be gone, too...a shame, but true)

I did not put Cody Rhodes here, because I think that he has too much talent to let go. Once the Stardust gimmick is gone and he is back to Legacy Cody Rhodes, he will be fine.

This would trim a lot of fat from the roster, allow for NXT talent (Bobby Roode) to be signed, and enable WWE to pursue other free agents (e.g., the Young Bucks...possible Bullet Club angle here and it gives a further push to the tag team division).

One final note, retirement. One name to keep in mind is Mark Henry. He is not exactly young and his angles are very limited, so maybe he is allowed to go out on his own terms like Nikki Bella. You could say the same about R-Truth and Goldust, as both are aging, do not fit in with the new direction, and like Mark Henry, the latter is likely to be a candidate for the HOF; this whole thing with R-Truth, Goldust, et. al. is a waste of time. And returning to Natty, she also falls into this category, but I doubt she gets released right after her match at Extreme Rules unless they find a way to work a stipulation "career vs. whatever" in there.

Paige is safe. She is a bit immature, but she is 23, and is a booking goldmine; she is going nowhere, but creative need to factor her into the Becky, Sasha, and Charlotte feuds. The same goes for Lana. Yes, she cannot wrestle, but she is Rusev's valet and wife and still gets some pop. Also she currently has the nicest legs in the WWE.

I really think it comes down to who WWE plans to bring in. This is a chance to stack the roster with talent, no jobbing, set up solid rivalries where the talent is mutual, and really set the company in the way it should go. New talent and new signings coupled with a new in-ring style would bump viewership, which is what WWE needs and obviously wants.

Sorry for the long message but these are my thoughts at the moment as I sit in a hospital bed after ACL / MCL surgery. I am sure I missed something or someone, but take it for what it is. Hooray, morphine!

Discuss away.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Still can't believe how WWE wasted Barrett over the years.  Very similar to the way they wasted Punk. This summary sums it up pretty well:

http://whatculture.com/wwe/8-reasons-wade-barrett-is-quitting-wwe


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Eden looks better than the others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

